# Worst movies you have ever seen?



## Chas3265 (Jan 3, 2005)

Mine would have to be Dracula 3000. A close second would be Starship Troopers 2.


----------



## mpthread (Jan 3, 2005)

Queen of the damed, I'm still pissed off at that movie


----------



## Blue (Jan 3, 2005)

_Daredevil_. Most pathetic movie ever.
_Hero_ is a distant second.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hero doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## KisameX (Jan 3, 2005)

The worst movie I've ever seen would probably be Still Crazy


----------



## Forsaken (Jan 3, 2005)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> A close second would be Starship Troopers 2.


Didn't even know they made a sequel to that.

The worst movie I've seen was Waterworld.  Dude, Where's My Car? comes in pretty close too.  I still can't believe I watched 15 minutes of that on TV.


----------



## anime_boy94 (Jan 3, 2005)

I would have to say have to say the worst movie i have seen is the hulk


----------



## Saurus (Jan 3, 2005)

the worst movie is probably lord of the rings ........................just joking   
 seriously the worst movie is definitly [besides all the old crappy ones] ...... erm ... i dont know... i dont watch films that seem crappy ...


----------



## Kitsune-kun (Jan 3, 2005)

The worst movie I rember actually going to was Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## 4thokage (Jan 3, 2005)

anime_boy94 said:
			
		

> I would have to say have to say the worst movie i have seen is the hulk


thats the worst movie ive ever have seen in the cinema but i watched lot of bad movies on TV (to much to list)


----------



## Natasha (Jan 3, 2005)

Soliaris (new version was relly terrible, but old version is terrible too.


----------



## ch1x012711 (Jan 3, 2005)

I hate Saved...that movie was just....blah....it was funny here and there but overall I just don't like it...


----------



## Darc_d3mon (Jan 3, 2005)

The worst movie i have seen hmmmm... lets see ide say...  Starship Troopers 2 its so retarded bug taking over your mind.....


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh man, what a hard question.....

I guess nothing compares to all the mexican action movies of the 70's... The Almada Brothers productions... 

Oh God... that... that really sucked!


----------



## Rurouni (Jan 3, 2005)

Probably 13 Going on 30. (I watched it on an airplane and it was the best choice there.)


----------



## LukeNukeM (Jan 3, 2005)

Geez.. tough question..erm..i cant remember those darn names.. my brain just wont allow crappy movies.. erm.. ah! the blair witch project 2! ahah that most definately sucked!


----------



## aNk0_LaNe (Jan 3, 2005)

Now that you mention airplane movies... I saw Lizzy McGuire there... another movie that sucked but was the best option there, of course I decided to sleep instead.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 3, 2005)

Manos or Mothra. Both are motarted to the max.


----------



## Yukimura (Jan 3, 2005)

Really? But Dracula 3000 creeped me out and gave me paranoia when I saw the DVD case at Blockbuster.

But yeah, on topic here.

Neon Genesis Evangelion: Death, Air (wth?!), Rebirth had to be the WORST movie I've ever seen. It was a producer's play on how trusting people were by showing random clips of random things, and pretending that they relate to each other, and that the viewer was simply not intelligent enough to make the connection. I've seen a lot of movies and anime like this actually, one of them being Lain. People think it's incredibly brilliant just because they themselves do not understand it, while it's obvious that the producers _made _ it so that you couldn't understand it, just so it'd seem smart.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 3, 2005)

Kid, you're dumb, no offense. You have to be smart to understand it. it's not just flashing images, that was episode 25 and 26's job. Don't something you yourself don't understand. The two movies were for people that understand that kind of deepness, and the point of Death and Rebirth was to set the stage for the masterpiece, End of Evangelion, which you also need a mind to understand. It's deep, and difficult to figure out. You need to watch it a few times. Have a nice day.

Sorry for the burn.


----------



## G@4|24 (Jan 3, 2005)

lol malice =P

HULK sucks balls.. poor stan lee


----------



## Casper0878 (Jan 4, 2005)

showgirls.  even though there was a lot of tits and ass through the whole movie, it just really lacked something.  sucked booty


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 4, 2005)

Tsu said:
			
		

> Really? But Dracula 3000 creeped me out and gave me paranoia when I saw the DVD case at Blockbuster.


                                    BOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 4, 2005)

The last horror movie.....really crappy...so crappy that it isn't funny anymore xD.


----------



## suPMah (Jan 4, 2005)

ermhh..
none of you've ever seen movies like "delta force", 'cause if you haven't then you can't talk about bad movies... and none of you has named even one schwarzenegger movie, it's a disgrace!

anyway the worst movie i've ever seen must be "freedom strike" (all hail america, ne?)
hmm some steven segall (or wossname) movies are really close as well...


----------



## J?p?n??-R???b?ll (Jan 4, 2005)

As for my worst movie choice...it will go to Maid In Manhattan (bleh,predictable/clich? love story),Gigli (though I didnt watch it,heard it was bad..)..well,and erm..a lot more that I can't remember...I rarely watch a bad movie 'cause sometimes I would scan through online and newpapers reviews before catching them..ya..


----------



## G@4|24 (Jan 4, 2005)

LOLLL dude delta force ooh yea!!! hahahaha it does sucks ass, with the dude singin glory allelouia and he hypnotises everyone haha i didn't sleep watching that movie, i did watching the hulk so =P


----------



## xxShikamaruxx (Jan 4, 2005)

The Village


----------



## Hook'em (Jan 4, 2005)

Darkness

Just flat out the worst movie I have ever seen. Makes no sence at all.


----------



## Chopstickx (Jan 4, 2005)

worst movie? not sure, but i really didnt like The Village. it was a disappointment and waste of time -_-


----------



## naruto23 (Jan 5, 2005)

This is going to be a tough one. I'd say any Steven Segal movies. That guy just goes overboard.

Hero rules. Go Jet


----------



## [GeNMa] (Jan 5, 2005)

Worst movie.. I'd have to go with The Ring, The Bitch had nice lag in it, but that's about all.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 5, 2005)

*The Nostril Picker.* 

Yes, it is an actual movie.

Yes, that was the actual title.

I thought there were no depths so deplorable my B-movie fetish could sink to, but I was wrong XD


----------



## Vertlain (Jan 5, 2005)

couldn't decide on one:
- Charlie's Angels (both parts)
- Batman & Robin
- Jason X


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 5, 2005)

Van Helsing. And I saw it in the theatre. Ugh... It's just mind-bogglingly bad.


----------



## Mifune-Dono (Jan 5, 2005)

The Core - So awful it's funny. It would really suck to see alone, but if you're with a group of friends it's a lot of fun to make fun of. 

Any Godzilla movie - Yep, they're classics. They also sucked. Sucked so bad they were almost good..

The Matrix 2&3 - They weren't that _bad_, of course they weren't great either. They were what I would consider "decent but kinda sucky" movies. They make my list though because of their incredible ability to totally ruin the Matrix storyline. They should have just ended it with the first one  

I don't see many crappy movies, I manage to stay away from them.


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Jan 5, 2005)

omg...where do i start?!

Spy Game
Freddy Vs Jason
IT
Darkness
Village
Scooby doo 2
the tuxedo
the medallion (howeva u spell it)
Fat Albert
the Polar express (book-awesome...movie-BAD)
sponge bob (just stick to the tv show)
the itallian job
the terminal
catch that kid
cheetah girls (wtf) 
Antwone Fisher
son of the mask (hasnt even come out and i allready hate it)
*pant, pant*

yea...thats all. and I have seen all of these movies (except son of the mask) so i can speak for my self and say....THEY SUCKED!!!!!

I'm done now....promise. OH! and did I mention that the Butterfly effect sucked too?


----------



## ShinyHair (Jan 5, 2005)

Lunasakuramoon said:
			
		

> omg...where do i start?!
> 
> Spy Game
> Freddy Vs Jason
> ...


All of those just sucked. Especially cheetah girls, that was completely worthless.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 5, 2005)

jason X
that movie was to much...


----------



## Yanagi (Jan 5, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> jason X
> that movie was to much...



Aww! That was one of the funniest movies I've ever seen! (Though I don't think it intended to be...)

I'd say the worst would have to be John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars. Two hours of guys screaming in gibberish with shitty swords. Awful, awful movie -_-

Anaconda sucked majorly, too.


----------



## shijuto (Jan 5, 2005)

satans blade was the worst ive seen.


----------



## Uchisakira (Jan 5, 2005)

Dawn of the Dead really is a bad movie... Sure, it was som nice effects, men i was really bad anyway.


----------



## shijuto (Jan 5, 2005)

Lunasakuramoon said:
			
		

> omg...where do i start?!
> ...
> son of the mask (hasnt even come out and i allready hate it)
> *pant, pant*


i agree. makes me feel embarased to be in the theater with the trailer on it.


----------



## Yukimura (Jan 5, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Kid, you're dumb, no offense. You have to be smart to understand it. it's not just flashing images, that was episode 25 and 26's job. Don't something you yourself don't understand. The two movies were for people that understand that kind of deepness, and the point of Death and Rebirth was to set the stage for the masterpiece, End of Evangelion, which you also need a mind to understand. It's deep, and difficult to figure out. You need to watch it a few times. Have a nice day.
> 
> Sorry for the burn.



That's alright, I know I'm not exactly the smartest person out there ^^;

*But please, explain to me what the images were actually supposed to mean. * This is what I was talking about--producers taking advantage of people's incomprehension to make themselves seem deep. 

Maybe I'll give it a second try...


----------



## NocturnalMe (Jan 5, 2005)

Worst movie I've ever seen HAS to be Beyond the Valley of the Dolls. I still shiver when I think about the last 15 min.


----------



## aslan (Jan 5, 2005)

you most likly never heard of it (and don't go looking for it either)

Doom Generation 

stupids damn movie I've ever saw


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 5, 2005)

Tsu, the flashing images are an effect. The entire point of them are to express how the character is feeling, what's going through his head, and how. It is to portray emotion stronger than just watching the chacter. Instead, you are put inside his head.


----------



## emi (Jan 6, 2005)

Pokemon 2002, Pokemon 3 The Movie, Pokemon 4 Ever.

They all sucked, and why isn't the first movie there? because the first time I watched it, I CRIED! 

'ASHHHHHHHHHH!!'
'AHHHHH!!111111'
-Ash is rock-

Gahahaha, gotta love that part, I cried a river. XD


----------



## naruto23 (Jan 6, 2005)

Man ash shoulda spirit bombed all them pokemon. Then he shoulda charged up another spirit bomb, turn SSJ so he'd absorb the energy, and beat mew-two. JKZ

Now that I remember, the worst movie I've ever seen has to be Freddy VS Jason, and Jason X. Man Jason is just a walking sequel. DIE ALREADY!!!


----------



## narutofan20052005 (Jan 6, 2005)

i hated pokemon movies, they all sucked


----------



## R_Lee86 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmm, where should I start?

-Spiderman films*
-Matrix films*
-Van Helsing
-Resident Evil films
-Star Wars 1 and 2 
-Day After Tommorow
-LOTR films*
-Finding Nemo
-Batman Forever/Batman and Robin
-Jason X (worse than porn star quality acting)
-Scooby Doo 

*= I dont necesarrily hate these films, I just think they were way too over hyped. And honestly, they just didnt do anything for me

And I just dont know why everyone hates Daredevil so much. It honestly wasnt that bad. It was mainly Affleck that sucked.


----------



## Yukimura (Jan 6, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Tsu, the flashing images are an effect. The entire point of them are to express how the character is feeling, what's going through his head, and how. It is to portray emotion stronger than just watching the chacter. Instead, you are put inside his head.



Well okie-dokey then. By what you said, Shinji must be feeling quite a lot of confusion...._a lot_.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 6, 2005)

Affleck does suck.


----------



## basiK (Jan 6, 2005)

i'll say hellboy


----------



## xxShikamaruxx (Jan 6, 2005)

House Of The Dead


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 6, 2005)

Tsu,
Tell me, if your father hates you, your mother's dead, you just beat off on your unconcious friends chest, have been battling giant beings, you're supposed to save the world, you killed your best friend, have been reduced to a liquid matter and reformed again nude infront of tons of people, have been devoured by a sea of nothing that goes inside your head to unravel your brain to learn about you, have seen another good friend of yours merge into some white monster and the blow herself up, and then you see her the next day when you know she died, then you find out she's a clone and there are lots of her and then watch them all be decomposed, I think you would be a little confused in the best situation.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm guessing you're talking about Shinji?


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah. Tsu was saying that death and rebirth was the worst movie he's ever seen.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 6, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Yeah. Tsu was saying that death and rebirth was the worst movie he's ever seen.



Ooooooooooooooh.


----------



## abfluvver (Jan 6, 2005)

Malice said:
			
		

> Yeah. Tsu was saying that death and rebirth was the worst movie he's ever seen.



Then I agree with her.


----------



## 8018 (Jan 7, 2005)

OMG!!
there a lot of movies 
that i hated and thought
that were the worst EVER!!

lets start:
*The Grudge*
i liked the story line and everything
but it never scared me, i was waiting 
to be frightend, but NO!
*Darkness*
Another crappy 'scary' movie, The 
end sucked ppl don't watch this movie!!

Theres more but i'm too tire 
and sleepy to type it


----------



## Itachi_like_to_kill (Jan 7, 2005)

Of Curse Daredevil.it suxxxxx


----------



## NocturnalMe (Jan 7, 2005)

aslan said:
			
		

> you most likly never heard of it (and don't go looking for it either)
> 
> Doom Generation
> 
> stupids damn movie I've ever saw



Hahahah! I've seen it! It's pretty bad. Very offensive and pointless - which is what the filmmaker was going for - but still pretty bad. The filmmaker did such a good job of making it offensive and pointless that it also became stupid.

Beyond the Valley of the Dolls is worse though!


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 11, 2005)

The worst movie I have seen by far was The Forsaken. Bleh I hated it


----------



## Kurau (Jan 12, 2005)

theres alot.. but one i really hate is Hellboy. theres like 5minutes of action in teh whole movie.. and the action there is is stupid (boss is beat in like 10seconds.. yet some random mob is hard as hell for him to beat)


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 16, 2005)

have you ever seen End of Days w/arnold schwarzenegger? oh my god that is quite possibly the stupidest, crappiest, most lame movie ive ever seen in my life. there is so much cheesy crap that just makes you burst out laughing. its premise was about the end of the world. dont even rent it. find a poor soul who actually purchased the movie and just borrow it. its not worth a penny.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 16, 2005)

That's what makes Arnold so great. I recommend seeing Commander for a good laugh.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jan 16, 2005)

Let's see...That Malibu movie or whatever. With the 'black' white boy. The talking made me want to puke.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 16, 2005)

Hyourin said:
			
		

> Let's see...That Malibu movie or whatever. With the 'black' white boy. The talking made me want to puke.


That movie would be Malibu's Most Wanted  I agree... it was awful


----------



## Sasunaru-Yoru (Jan 16, 2005)

the worst movie also The Hulk


----------



## Kakashidreamer (Jan 16, 2005)

The redone verison of House on Haunted Hill and the remake of Pyscho with VinceVaughn


----------



## Si Style (Jan 16, 2005)

Now, Now, Now,
Not all movies are created to be deep and make us question our existance...
Some are simply there to entertain us.
For example, Freddy vs Jason and the Hulk, I don't consider them bad movies as such, FvsJ is the greatest film to watch when you dont wanna think or you're drunk, its just mindless violence and that makes it great. I actually think the Hulk is one of the better comic movies apart from spiderman and blade, but then I loved the comic book style edit, I like Eric Bana as an actor and Jennifer Connely is hot!

A bad movie?
- Jason X (We don't live in an age where you can out anything in space and expect it to be fantastic, maybe in the 60s or 70s, but not today! and "Uber Jason"? Jesus. this movie isn't even entertaining, its horrible)
In conclusion, a lot of the movies this century, so far, have not weighed in a favourable manner, I've been so disappointed with so much, White noise, Blade Trinity, Hellboy, Van Helsing, Day after Tomorrow, Terminator 3, SWAT, Alien v.s Predator have left a lot to be desired. 
I feel we live in an age of awesome concept and bad direction. I even feel a little let down by Tim burton with Big Fish. Peter Jackson seems to be this centuries director so far...or, in my opinion, Trey Parker, Team America made me cry for hours, with laughter of course.
Wow, long post,
Thank you for your time ^_^


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 16, 2005)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> That's what makes Arnold so great. I recommend seeing Commander for a good laugh.


ever see Suburban Commando with hulk hogan? oh man that was bad. entertaining, yet its still a piece of crap. Mr. Nanny with hulk hogan was also extremely bad as well. watch them, you'll laugh yourself to death.


----------



## noboundZ (Jan 17, 2005)

the punisher......omg it sucked


----------



## **Ino&Sakura** (Jan 17, 2005)

anime_boy94 said:
			
		

> I would have to say have to say the worst movie i have seen is the hulk




Yeah. me too. hulk was the stupidest movie ever!!


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 17, 2005)

I've actually seen Mr Nanny ::shudders::


----------



## jmj102 (Jan 17, 2005)

aslan said:
			
		

> you most likly never heard of it (and don't go looking for it either)
> 
> Doom Generation
> 
> stupids damn movie I've ever saw



Hey but you do get to see Rose McGowan naked (Paige from Charmed)


----------



## Amaisunshine (Jan 17, 2005)

DARKNESS

Don't go see it, it sucked total ass


----------



## PeachGummi (Jan 17, 2005)

Worst movie I've ever seen is 28 days later. this movie sucks


----------



## Ell-the-ewok (Jan 18, 2005)

Napolian Dinomight!

That film had no story line, I left the cinema! Stupid brither didnt wanna see ASOUFE! I didnt realy like the second scary movie, Troy wasnt that great, Van hellsing didnt exacly live up to the hype...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 18, 2005)

OMG i seen 2 many but the worst has to be a rip off of the Blair witch project it was called the Bogus witch project it sucked like out of this world possible the worst movie ever...oh and who said Dude wheres my car was crap?? THAT MOVIE IS THE BUSINESS


----------



## dbcomix (Jan 18, 2005)

worst movie i've seen is

*napoleon dynomite!*

why you ask? well its boring as hell! thats why-sudu!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey that movie was just out in the cinema lately?? it did look crap from the clips


----------



## dbcomix (Jan 18, 2005)

it is 50% funny and the rest is crap!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 18, 2005)

Lol i guess i will just wait for it to come out on video/dvd and rent it


----------



## Zerolok (Jan 18, 2005)

I love napoleon dynamite, I was dying laughing like the whole movie.  Worst movie ever=The crucible.  Watched it as school, almost gouged my eyes out.


----------



## nigggs (Jan 18, 2005)

"The Village"

the entire movie was a practical joke of monsters, set by the elders of the village to keep a close knit community together, how lame


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 18, 2005)

whats the village i havent heard of it


----------



## AKG (Jan 18, 2005)

Alexander [I say... 2/10]: sucked waaaaaay too much. My school made me see it for history. I can't believe I slept during a battle scene! Now that's when you can tell a movie's boring.


----------



## SasuRyu (Jan 18, 2005)

worst film i have ever seen was Reign of Fire,  i think i had a better sleep during that film than ever it was that bad


----------



## GarraGirl (Jan 18, 2005)

Soul Surviors & Mothman Prophecies


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Jan 18, 2005)

Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact Deep Impact Deep Impact Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact  Deep Impact Deep Impact Deep Impact   Deep Impact Deep Impact Deep Impact Deep Impact Deep Impact Deep Impact Deep Impact Deep Impact Deep Impact 

Need I say any more?


----------



## SabakuKyuu (Jan 18, 2005)

Dumb and Dumberer (sequel to Dumb and Dumber)
I really think that they did this sequal too late, but it just sucked compared to the 1st one. There was one part where i laughed, but that was it.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 18, 2005)

i didnt really think too highly of that movie with extremely destructive weather. it was a farily new movie. grr what is it called?? anyway, pretty cheesy stuff.


----------



## Skite (Jan 19, 2005)

howard the duck 
>>;;


----------



## wilds7ven (Jan 22, 2005)

one of the worst movie i have seen was Supernova man that movie blows


----------



## uchihaitachi-fan (Jan 22, 2005)

survey says: magnolia


----------



## mrberns (Jan 22, 2005)

I work at a movie theater so I see TONS of bad movies,  but there is absolutelly none worse than The Darkness.  It is probablly the worst movie to be nationally released, EVER.


----------



## kane_x (Jan 22, 2005)

The Ring comes to mind... The worst horro flick ever... Hollywood seems to be able f*ck up every foreign movie-remake they do these days...


----------



## shijuto (Jan 22, 2005)

mrberns said:
			
		

> I work at a movie theater so I see TONS of bad movies...


yay! a fellow movie theater emplyee! :


----------



## kane_x (Jan 22, 2005)

Thought of another, even crappier movie: The cube... I was thinking "Just shoot me now..." when I was watching it...


----------



## nigggs (Jan 25, 2005)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> whats the village i havent heard of it



lucky guy, i wish i hadnt


----------



## mrberns (Jan 25, 2005)

shijuto said:
			
		

> yay! a fellow movie theater emplyee! :



Haha!  Sweet, what theater do you work at?


----------



## OVERDOSE (Jan 25, 2005)

Street Fighter 2(live action)...I want my 1:35 of life back!!!


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 25, 2005)

Napoleon dynamite......so bad that it's funny!!! XD


----------



## OVERDOSE (Jan 25, 2005)

I cuncure.


----------



## DevilHaku (Jan 25, 2005)

OVERDOSE said:
			
		

> Street Fighter 2(live action)...I want my 1:35 of life back!!!


 A belgium Guile. THats just hilarious. Me and my friends spend most of our time making fun of that movie. its a cult classic to us, although we hate that freakin movie.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 25, 2005)

ever hear of Soccer Dog? well its pretty crappy. its a dog who plays on kids soccer team which really helps them out somehow.


----------



## DevilHaku (Jan 25, 2005)

NinjaJedi007 said:
			
		

> ever hear of Soccer Dog? well its pretty crappy. its a dog who plays on kids soccer team which really helps them out somehow.


isnt there a whole series of that shit? Like a dog who plays on a football team, a dog who plays baseball, a dog who plays basketball.

I think that was airbud. god that is lame.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 25, 2005)

DevilHaku said:
			
		

> isnt there a whole series of that shit? Like a dog who plays on a football team, a dog who plays baseball, a dog who plays basketball.
> 
> I think that was airbud. god that is lame.


yea man, those movies are so bad. any movie of that nature is just ridiculous. i guess its fun to watch for a good laugh.


----------



## DevilHaku (Jan 25, 2005)

good for an hour and a half laugh if you're high. hmmmmmm *writes down "Must Rent some airbud movies for next smoke session"*


----------



## OVERDOSE (Jan 25, 2005)

"Surf NAZI's must die"(TROMA)! If you have seen it you would Know!...I LOVE Cheese movies!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jan 25, 2005)

The remake of Rollerball was really bad and so was the Lizzie Maguire Movie.  I'm not going to go into how I saw the last one.  Actually I will:

It is August of 2003 and my high school buddies (guys and girls) decided for our last get together, before we leave for college, we would hang out and watch a movie.  Since there were a good bit of girls in this group and majority rules, obviously, the girls decided that they wanted to watch the Lizzie Maguire Movie at the house we were at.  Mind you that these are 18 year old girls, soon to be college Freshmen, who want to watch the Lizzie Maguire Movie.  Of course I expressed my disapproval of the movie of choice by talking throughout the whole movie and making fun of every little bad moment in that film.  Yeah, they hate me now  

But it was all worth it because bad movies need to be treated like trash.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 25, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> The remake of Rollerball was really bad and so was the Lizzie Maguire Movie.


lizzy maguire movie looked so bad i never even asked about it before. im sure it was terrible.

i thought 3 Ninjas sucked the big one. it was sooooo cheesy i couldnt appreciate anything that happened. the sequels just got worse. i wonder what made me watch those movies...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 25, 2005)

Iv only seen 1 streetfighter movie..i think kylie was in it.. lol but it sucked to hell so fake..it has jean claud van damn in it aswell


----------



## Jun (Jan 25, 2005)

titanic.

i hate leo dicaprio.



I was forced to see that movie twice! *uughhh* life was hell back then.

**shivers**


----------



## Babbo (Jan 25, 2005)

future war

it's some crappy B movie that a firend of mine bought a while ago for $5 (and somehow it's on DVD)

it's so hilariously bad that you can't stop watching it...the effect look like they're form the 80's and the movie was made in 97......


----------



## Hinata123 (Jan 25, 2005)

the villiage was awfull worst film ever


----------



## mrberns (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't get why people have such a deep hate for The village.  I mean sure it wasn't what everyone expected, but there is no way that it could ever be considered the worst film ever.  I mean it was preaty clever and it was acted and shot very well.  The marketing for it was just very misleading.


----------



## nigggs (Jan 27, 2005)

mrberns said:
			
		

> I don't get why people have such a deep hate for The village.  I mean sure it wasn't what everyone expected, but there is no way that it could ever be considered the worst film ever.  I mean it was preaty clever and it was acted and shot very well.  *The marketing for it was just very misleading*.



which is why many people such as myself totally hate it.


----------



## trev (Jan 27, 2005)

The Sixth Sense, Shyamalan has made the worst movies imaginable. I seriously can?t stand any of the films he?s made. Seriously, I physically cringe at the though of them. How he gets funding for more movies boggles my mind.


----------



## nigggs (Feb 1, 2005)

trev said:
			
		

> The Sixth Sense, Shyamalan has made the worst movies imaginable.



was that a typo?


----------



## Inactive Insanity (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd have to say the worst movie I ever saw was the village, it's such a bad movie, don't waste your money on it


----------



## nigggs (Feb 1, 2005)

^ i couldnt agree with you more.


----------



## Uchih4 (Feb 1, 2005)

the return of teh legendary swordsman
it was sum realli retarded chinese movie which was so fake and had generic themes and anme like "the sword of light, and the orb of death, and the ring of earth and other crap"
also, the special effects were realli fake, ppl jumped up and u could see the bombs that exploded into pink dust to show the speed at which they jumped, yea... it was realli retarded


----------



## Zero-Kun (Feb 2, 2005)

Its already been said, but StarShip Troopers 2 is by far the worse movie i have seen, just glad i didnt have to pay to see it. That and Van Helsing what a waste of time that movie is


----------



## Sol 3dge (Feb 2, 2005)

Jason X was horrible.


----------



## Zero-Kun (Feb 2, 2005)

Sol 3dge said:
			
		

> Jason X was horrible.



hahaha too true i forgot about that one


----------



## L?t (Feb 2, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've seen many truly horrid movies. Most of the movies I see these days are boring, unoriginal, predictable and offer nothing new to cinematography as a whole, but they're still not abhorrently awful.

The only one truly bad movies that come to mind from having recently seen them are Clockwork Orange and Snatch, shortly followed by Rose Red, which at least had decent set design and lighting.

This is, of course, ignoring movies that were purposely meant to be awful


----------



## Sayo (Feb 2, 2005)

reign of fire, the time machine, and those video based games mostly :\


----------



## OneDragonmaster (Feb 2, 2005)

Probably Dungeons&Dragons. It should be illegal to make such horrible movies. If you thought that ketchup makes lowsy fake blood, then try to make some with a slightly updated Paint Brush -- you'll get D&D dragon blood. And even Santa looks more like dwarf than the one in D&D.


----------



## nigggs (Feb 2, 2005)

time machine wasnt that bad, jason x at least had jason in it, but the village.....

thats a shit fest in its own right.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 2, 2005)

Titan AE - utter crap in a fimcan.


----------



## NeoSlayer666 (Feb 2, 2005)

WELL lets see, since I try and steeeeer clear of movies I KNOW will be bad, I will have to say Mullhullond Drive is the worst movie I have ever seen. The funny thing is, it might actually be good....if I understood ONE thing that happened in it! lol. But yeah thats the worst movie IMO. Also, whoever said "Jason X" as their worst movie...........I mean come on.....are ANY Jason's good? You knew that was gunna be bad lol. XD


----------



## KillerShinobi (Feb 2, 2005)

titanic.....worst movie ever


----------



## Zhongda (Feb 2, 2005)

uh.... power rangers i guess...


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Feb 2, 2005)

Catwoman, Pluto Nash, Battlefield Earth


----------



## purplecharm (Feb 2, 2005)

UPTOWN GIRLS! That's like the worst storyline ever!


----------



## Sukeo (Feb 2, 2005)

*Moulin Rouge
*


----------



## calrich999 (Feb 2, 2005)

My Top 5 Worst Movies I suffered to View:
Catwoman (I laughed the first half hour, but then it got even dumber)
Ghost Ship (Don't ever watch this)
House of 1000 Corpses (An exercise in pointlessness)
Killer Klownz From Outer Space (I know, it sounds as bad as it is)
Romper Stomper

All very very very bad!


----------



## bronzhawk (Feb 3, 2005)

Bad Taste... after watching that I have no frigin' idea how Peter Jackson did such an awsome job on the Lord of the Rings trilogy.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Feb 3, 2005)

The Incredibles and that stupid yu-Gi-Oh movie.. i should have saved up the money for some games!


----------



## Shishou (Feb 3, 2005)

-Rocky Horror Picture Show
-Resident Evil Movies (especially 2 >.<)
-Bring it on
-Scary Movie 2 and 3
-All sequels to Disney movies, besides Aladin.
-The Son of the Mask (not out yet, but it doesn't have Jim Carrey, thus it will suck)


----------



## trev (Feb 3, 2005)

nigggs said:
			
		

> was that a typo?



No, I really can't stand his movies, they are awful. I would have left the theatre during sixth sence, but my friend drove.


----------



## Zero-Kun (Feb 3, 2005)

NeoSlayer666 said:
			
		

> Also, whoever said "Jason X" as their worst movie...........I mean come on.....are ANY Jason's good? You knew that was gunna be bad lol. XD



Thats true, still the fact it was set in space with a cyborg verison of jason, takes the cake i mean thats really bad for a even a jason movie


----------



## DeathWorks (Feb 3, 2005)

without a paddle.. dissapointed me somewhat...


----------



## DyersEve (Feb 3, 2005)

i have a few:the ring, the grudge, and by far the worst of them all: Evita! starring maddonna. words cannot express how much i hate maddonna...


----------



## TKE229 (Apr 7, 2005)

Natasha said:
			
		

> Soliaris (new version was relly terrible, but old version is terrible too.



Natasha,
I agree with you whole heartedly. I spent hard earned money to waste a couple of hours of my life away. I felt dumber leaving the theater. I stay and waited for some kind of climax to the plot and it never showed up. GRRRRRRRRR I still want my money back!


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 8, 2005)

Open Water, Nuff Said!....Most of you are saying The Village but for me, I enjoyed it, you gotta really look into the plot and understand because when I first saw it, I was like WTF IS THIS SHIIT! too.


----------



## Clouds (Apr 8, 2005)

I've seen a lot of bad movies, but the most recent would probably have been... Alexander.  Just listening to Colin Ferrell bitch and whine for 3 LONG hours, acting was also very very very badly done.  The battles were mediocre at best and very stupid... mass spearmen vs horsemen, with spearmen, AND archers.  Whose gonna win?  Somehow the Greeks pulled it outta their ass despite the fact a few good archer volleys and their army would've been toast.  The only upside I can say to this whole movie was that Angelina Jolie did a good acting job, not spectacular enough to make up for the rest of the movie but still good.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 8, 2005)

I feel that Alexander was awesome, except for the really really bad sex and gay scenes. Awesome ending though, where he fights the..crap, I forgot..the Elephant thing.


----------



## Clouds (Apr 8, 2005)

MaximusR34 said:
			
		

> I feel that Alexander was awesome, except for the really really bad sex and gay scenes. Awesome ending though, where he fights the..crap, I forgot..the Elephant thing.


Heh everyone is entitled to their opinion ,  but I still hate the movie  .


----------



## darkspark (Apr 8, 2005)

well, some of the ones mentioned already: Jason X, Titanic, Hellboy

others:  "taking lives" - angelina jolie is in it, dunno anyone else.  if you don't know who the murderer is by the first time you see him, you should be hanged.  they defiled Quantico!!!!!! how dare they?!?!?!

also, another one that's coming to mind, but i seem to have blocked out the title.  another one of those cop movies that they just couldn't get right... i'll see it in my nightmares tonight...


----------



## swordie (Apr 8, 2005)

hellboy makes me sick!


----------



## Stealth (Apr 8, 2005)

Scooby Doo. I must have gone out of my mind to watch it.


----------



## Wedge_Antilles (Apr 8, 2005)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> A close second would be Starship Troopers 2.



i concur, Starship Troopers 2 is a truly abysmal film. The fact that it was DTV at least means that most people will be spared its woeful plot and terrible acting.


----------



## materix01 (Apr 9, 2005)

Titanic! 
Was so boring I fell asleep and it was during class!
Catwoman was bad also but I wacthed it on the plane so it was even worse


----------



## stomponfrogs (Apr 9, 2005)

The Darkness!!!!!


----------



## TKE229 (Apr 9, 2005)

The Cube was a big disappointment for me. It had a great concept, but the actors were aweful.


----------



## Sazanami (Apr 9, 2005)

i didn't like lost in translation.


----------



## kimikiba (Apr 9, 2005)

mpthread said:
			
		

> Queen of the damed, I'm still pissed off at that movie



me too  

but the worst movie i have ever seen must be titanic


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 9, 2005)

The worst movie ever was "robot holocaust". The main characters were a group of guys and girls running around in furry underwear and boots, one of them couldn't speak english.( I assume this because he appears in most of the scenes as an important character but never says anything). The movie was so bad that I couldn't even get pissed off, all I could do was laugh.


----------



## metronomy (Apr 9, 2005)

open water! 

wow thats poo


----------



## Darkreapyr (Apr 9, 2005)

Leprechaun in space anyone?


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 10, 2005)

evita! starring madonna. i was going to say freddy versus jason, but then i realized that it didn't have madonna in it.

(i hate madonna if you couldn't tell.)


----------



## Ilpum (Apr 10, 2005)

Toxic Avenger!
No one can top (bottom) this. XD


----------



## Shishou (Apr 10, 2005)

requiem said:
			
		

> i didn't like lost in translation.



Me either, I frickin fell asleep to it.

It was soooooo boring, and for some god damn reason it got such great reviews....  WTF were the critics getting fucked by the chick with the pink hair or what?


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Apr 10, 2005)

I have to say Queen of the Damned, Tupac Ressurection


----------



## Gooba (Apr 10, 2005)

Manos, the Hands of Fate.  Honestly, you don't understand bad until you have seen it.  It makes any non Manos movie mentioned here seem awesome.


----------



## CHEH (Apr 10, 2005)

*JEEPERS CREEPERS&TITANIC&28 DAYS LATER!:xp*


----------



## gallacher (Apr 10, 2005)

Funny, I just came back from the movies. This movie fucking stinks. "The Eye 10"


----------



## Narutimett Hero (Apr 10, 2005)

gothica was brilliantly awful.


----------



## Kenji310 (Apr 10, 2005)

Lost in Translation had me sleeping in maybe 10 minutes into the movie. and i tried to watch it at least 5 more times. Couldn't get past the part with her sleepin in her panties. and then Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 10, 2005)

The worst movie i've seen was Van Helsing. That shit was so stupid. Just bout a crappy monster hunter, a scared little man, and a woman with the worst translylvaninian accent evar out killing monsters with what, a crossbow that can't do jack shit


----------



## Seraphim (Apr 10, 2005)

Signs... or Anchorman... they were bloody horrific


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 10, 2005)

double-time said:
			
		

> The worst movie i've seen was Van Helsing. That shit was so stupid. Just bout a crappy monster hunter, a scared little man, and a woman with the worst translylvaninian accent evar out killing monsters with what, a crossbow that can't do jack shit



i know dude, if i was a monster or something and some fool tried to step with a cross bow i'd just be like: "BITCH PLEASE".  and... disembowel him or something..


----------



## suPMah (Apr 10, 2005)

why don't more people post about b-action movies like "rumble in little china" dolph lundgren is like awesome!

and while i'm at it read:

telly bag

[DLMURL]http://www.outpostnine.com/editorials/source.html[/DLMURL]


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 10, 2005)

worst movie? power rangers the movie I'd say, it was so bad it was actually a wonder nobody sued the producer for bad taste.


----------



## Dreams (Apr 10, 2005)

dunno if its called in english like that, but the worst i ve ever seen was 25 hours with edward norton. i really like him an therefore watched this, but it was completedly shit. they were talking all the time. really dull movie, though


----------



## mystic_serpent (Apr 10, 2005)

The worst movie I have ever seen was Contact


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2005)

Worst Movie Ever = Austin Powers: Gold Member.
It was scarcely funny, everything in the movie that was supposed to be funny, was some mind numbingly stupid, I felt embarassed for even have seen the movie. And if the movie isn't bad enough, it actually won the Comedy of the Year award on MTV... That was the WTF moment of the year right there.


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Apr 10, 2005)

Kill Bill volume 1

I hate that movie


----------



## wolfman_120 (Apr 10, 2005)

Shade said:
			
		

> Signs... or Anchorman... they were bloody horrific



Hey... Signs was a horribly bad movie, probably one of the worst I have seen, but Anchorman is one of the greatest I have seen. GO RON BERGUNDY lol


----------



## mosquito (inactive) (Apr 10, 2005)

Contact is the worst movie in all the history what kind of movie is contact?


----------



## Inuyashamish (Apr 10, 2005)

i would have to say that the village was one of the worst movies ive ever seen.  it wasn't scary at all, and the end was sooooooooo stupid.  i doubt that any of us care about a blind chick who lives in a reservation type thing.


----------



## Hyuuga-YoungIsh (Apr 10, 2005)

"BoogeyMan" sucked so badly man. Some bitch mad me take her to see it. A piece of advice never see a horror movie with a pg-13 rating


----------



## mgrace (Apr 10, 2005)

Breakfast at tiffinays worst MOVIE EVER.. boring like watching grass grow...


----------



## illusion (Apr 11, 2005)

Without a doubt, top three worst movies of all-time!!

1. Jason X *you have to have a horror movie at the top*
2. Vanilla Sky *WTF!!!!!!*
3. Sky Captain and the World of Tommorrow *I usually pride myself in watching the entire movie, but Jesus Christ I'm only human!!*


----------



## Psyconorikan (Apr 11, 2005)

The Village and Narc. BOOORING


----------



## siliconrex (Apr 11, 2005)

the worst movie was chicken run. the purpose of it mightve been to make u laugh but it was too cold in the movie theater and i was too young to get the humor -.-


----------



## Nyx (Apr 11, 2005)

SAW. Oh dear god, SAW. That movie... It had so much potential, but it just _sucked_. The acting was awful, there was no suspense whatsoever, and it was pretty predictable. It was just a pathetic gore-flick, and I hate those. 

Queen of the Damned sucked, too. I suppose it would've been cool if I didn't know anything about Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles, but as I do, I wanted to cry at how bad that movie was. Butchery, in one of it's purest forms. 

I also thought the Sixth Sense sucked, but I KNOW that was just me, so whatever.

These are just the recent ones, mostly because I can't remember the older ones that I absolutely can't stand. It's probably better that way.


----------



## DesertLily (Apr 11, 2005)

Bring it on Again and both the Legally Blonde movies were spectacularly awful.

Troy would also have been unbearable, were it not for the naked Brad Pitt.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 11, 2005)

TROLL 2! I didn't even look to see if this has been posted, but let me just repeat. TROLL 2! So bad that I actually recommend it for the hilarity! 

But a movie that is so bad as to be unbearable: Manos: The Hand of Fate. !Que horible!


----------



## DesertLily (Apr 11, 2005)

I've never even heard of Troll 1!  I have to check out the terrible terribleness!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 11, 2005)

^The greatest part of Troll 2, is that there isn't a single "Troll" or reference to trolls in the movie! And that is not a spoiler...there is much enjoyment to be had in watching this steaming pile of excrement.


^read that for more info


----------



## darkspark (Apr 11, 2005)

Nyx said:
			
		

> SAW. Oh dear god, SAW. That movie... It had so much potential, but it just _sucked_. The acting was awful, there was no suspense whatsoever, and it was pretty predictable. It was just a pathetic gore-flick, and I hate those.



wow, thanx for the warning on that one.  though it's based on a true occurence... just to let you know (i KNOW that there's added stuff in it, but, really, the whole plot of it really happened.)  but i was still questioning whether or not to see it.  i'll wait until john douglas talks about the real story ^_^


----------



## Anbu_33 (Apr 11, 2005)

hehe, troll 2 , i remember that piece a trash, a big chunk of the money for the movie must of went to those crappy halloween costumes.

ive seen a lot of bad movies, that elvis vs mummy thing, bubba hotep, damn,  almost shot myself after that, 21 grams was really bad, i guess they just ran out of money before editing the movie, AVP, the second resident evil.

hurts my head having to remember this crap so ill leave it there.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Apr 12, 2005)

Big Trouble, Little China was terrible. umm...the old He-Man movie with govinator, and pretty much any Van Damme movies suck, they all have terrible acting and cheesy story lines

i think im gonna have to see that Troll 2 movie, and see how bad it really is for myself.


----------



## Shino64 (Apr 12, 2005)

Breeders, it was this cheasy 1980's movies about aliens. Worst movie ever. It was like a 1980's bad porn.


----------



## Tenacious D (Apr 12, 2005)

Worst movie I ever saw was some slow french film called "The Butterfly".

I saw it 'cuz I was on a french field trip.


----------



## Shinobu inactive (Apr 12, 2005)

The Ladykillers and 2fast 2furious.Even though I'm into cars, that movie just sucked.


----------



## bakahammer (Apr 12, 2005)

daredevil, matrix 2-3, the hulk, man of the house, man my list is huge i work in a cinema and have to watch almost every film that comes outgod movies are gettin shit nowdays >____<!!
the worst that i've seen recently has got to be man of the house and the ring2(they just can't beat the japanese ones)


----------



## Izanami (Apr 12, 2005)

Bringing down the house w. chris martin and queen latifah....me and my cousin thought that the movie would be so funny but it was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO boring -_-


----------



## k1ske (Apr 13, 2005)

Final Fantasy: The Spirits within!

I had high hopes for this. It had so much potential. But in the end it failed. Horribly.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Apr 13, 2005)

^ Same here!!


----------



## Hayabusa (Apr 13, 2005)

Same here x 2.


----------



## anbutofu (Apr 13, 2005)

heh, i can guarantee you after you watch this movie that everyone will edit there post and the topic will change to ... 
OMG why?! why!? did i watch Akakage?!?!
and everyone will give me bad reps just for even mentioning that movie's name...you thought the "Faces of Death" series made you queezy?  Akakage makes Ring 2 look like a Hitchcock classic...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 13, 2005)

forgot to mention soul plane, and 2 fast 2 furious, the latest Sahara, Alexander (GOD!!!! Colin Farrell is such a crappy actor), and King Arthur


----------



## Makubex_GB (May 2, 2005)

If you guys wanna know what is really the WORST MOVIE OF ALL TIMES, you gotta see House Of The Dead. It is BAAAAD, REALLY BAAAAAAADD, just AWFUL !!!!! I'm talking about, pour gasoline on you, light yourself on fire and roll around on the floor screaming "WHY?" BBAAAADDD!
I can't even begin to understand how can they release such crap to the public? Don't they watch their own movies before releasing them?


----------



## Shinigami No1 (May 2, 2005)

hitch hikers guide to the galaxy
pure rubbish totally pisses all over the books please if you have seen it dont hate the book the books are great they jus got a load of crap actors and much of the humor in the book cant really be put across in film. I spent the whole time thinkin of ways to die like if i shoved a finger fast enough up ,y nostril i might penetrate my brain! douglas adams is rolling over and screaming in his grave...


----------



## kakashi5 (May 3, 2005)

godzilla (the recent remake), the only film i've ever left the cinema while it was still going


----------



## illusion (May 3, 2005)

Makubex_GB said:
			
		

> If you guys wanna know what is really the WORST MOVIE OF ALL TIMES, you gotta see House Of The Dead. It is BAAAAD, REALLY BAAAAAAADD, just AWFUL !!!!! I'm talking about, pour gasoline on you, light yourself on fire and roll around on the floor screaming "WHY?" BBAAAADDD!
> I can't even begin to understand how can they release such crap to the public? Don't they watch their own movies before releasing them?



I have to agree with you, House of the dead is the worst movie of all time!!! I'd rather sit and watch somebody play the game for an hour and a half........it's that bad!!

You have to admit though, Jason X comes in a close second.


----------



## theoneandonly (May 4, 2005)

Makubex_GB said:
			
		

> If you guys wanna know what is really the WORST MOVIE OF ALL TIMES, you gotta see House Of The Dead. It is BAAAAD, REALLY BAAAAAAADD, just AWFUL !!!!! I'm talking about, pour gasoline on you, light yourself on fire and roll around on the floor screaming "WHY?" BBAAAADDD!
> I can't even begin to understand how can they release such crap to the public? Don't they watch their own movies before releasing them?


yeah they damaged the original game...i hate that movie


----------



## CABLE (May 4, 2005)

Open Water, if you haven't seen this, don't. Unless, you enjoy watching 90 minutes of 2 people floating in the water and when i say this i mean it in complete truth that is all they do, float in the friggin water! Plus a boob scene which i might add was quite nice.  So maybe you could rent it watch it for 10 minutes to see the boob scene then throw it in the fire to save anyone from ever seeing it again.  My friend saw it in the theaters and said half way into the movie, a 100 person theater turned into an 20 person theater just before they left.  Worst movie ever.  Any movie that you say is the worst movie you have ever seen I would watch in a second before I'd watch Open Water again.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2005)

Open Water was average I thought.........

Worst movies eh?

1)Terror Toons
2) Bloody Murder(1)
3) Friday the 13th part 8


----------



## Fooligan (May 4, 2005)

Teenage Zombies....... I am a man who LOVES zombie flicks but teenage zombies had neither teenagers nor zombies in it. I bought the DVD for 6 bucks and felt like I was ripped off. It made the movies that "Mystery Science Theatre 3000" made fun of look like cinema gold. Deep Impact was really bad too like real bad not one redeeming factor Morgan Freeman couldn't save that doomed movie.


----------



## narutorulez (May 4, 2005)

The Blair Witch Projekt and do it like beckham or wtf that suckie movie was called(dont neg rep me i dont like football thats why i dont like that movie)


----------



## neodiablo22 (May 4, 2005)

resident evil.  I HATED HATED THE MOVIE.  I rented it from blockbuster and returned it after seeing just half the movie because it was so discustingly bad.
~Neodiablo22


----------



## KoNoHa HUSTLA (May 4, 2005)

This all i have to say resident evil apocalypse.


----------



## Seany (May 4, 2005)

i watched a movie called storm, and u didnt even get to see the bloody storm in action!!
terribly boring!


----------



## Feathers! (May 6, 2005)

The Mask... its just an opinion but i didnt like it at all.  I couldve just spent that hour and some minutes watching looney tunes or something more over the top.


----------



## Kahve (May 6, 2005)

The Doom Generation  >_<   Yuck !!


----------



## metronomy (May 6, 2005)

Charlies Angles :amazed

^ that is poooooor


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 6, 2005)

i have to say Mortal kombat anihilation, that movie totally sucked ass... the first one was ok bein a kid and all, but the second one it seemed it was made by monkeys (sorry monkeys)

King artur - totally predictable, bad acting , horrible battles the movie is just plain bad

troy - dammed overhyped movie, also orlando bloom totally made the movie crap, reliying too much on the "legolas" fame....

the ring 2 - totally suck, by the end of the movie the ppl were laughing and not getting scared


----------



## Kayra de Mashi (May 6, 2005)

The worst movie I seen was:

Unbreakable.


----------



## chunks (May 6, 2005)

Count of Monte Cristo - only movie i've walked out of


----------



## Lunar (May 7, 2005)

Okay.... Catwoman and Thunderbirds.... the 2 movies that I absolutly couldn't stand to watch.... -_-'

I've seen some bad movies but nothing even comes close to compairing to these two..... they were fucking horrible.

Oh yeah, Hellboy/ AVP arnt far behind.


----------



## Godson0561 (May 7, 2005)

FF:Spirts Within or what ever it was called...I dont know WHY they named it Final Fantasy when it had nothing to do with it...the story sucked...the voice acting sucked...worst movie


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (May 7, 2005)

"You got served"

+worst ever+


----------



## gunk (May 7, 2005)

Gigli -_____________________-
I watched it thinking that it can't really be _that_ bad, but oh yes, yes it was.


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 7, 2005)

House of Daggers was the worst movie that I have bought and seen, also Hero, Titanic, Blade Trinity, and what else. There is many other movies that sucked and shouldn't have been made or even thought of, but you know things happen. The Last Samurai, Money Train, Bad Boys 2...Torque, Biker Boys..I can keep going, but you know I don't want to offend anyone and make people feel bad. Drum Line sucked butt hole..Majorly....Well that will be all for now and when I think of others I will make sure to post them...-Sessy


----------



## gunk (May 7, 2005)

How could Hero be the worst movie? Others have mentioned it too in this thread and I just don't understand how. There are hundred of movies trashier than Hero. Its cinematography alone should put it on a different level :[ 

Anyway back on topic: Eraser and Ransom were also terrible


----------



## Lubay (May 7, 2005)

The worst movie i ever seen was the hulk...but it had its moments


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 7, 2005)

batman & robin and batman forever: totally destroyed batman for me .... moreso than the original movie from the 70's (i think) was so much better in comparason ... adam west rules LOL

bug spray: $4.50
ant Spray: $3.50
roach Spray: $5.00
SHARK REPELENT : PRICELESS LOL


----------



## solinari67 (May 7, 2005)

eddie murphy in Showtime was by far the worst thing i've ever seen.  it has the distinction of being the only movie i've ever walked out of.  don't ever touch it, it'll make you want to slit your wrists.


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 8, 2005)

Well the reason why I didn't like the movie Hero was because of the way that it was put together. The movie had some kick butt TGI and scenes. But it didn't make no sense it didn't have enough action and he the ending stunk. What the heck. I thought there was going to be more fighting but there wasn't, all it was about was some stinking story of lovers, and a person who was an assassian. But he could have killed dude but he didn't which made the movie weak. That's is my only problem with the movie.-Sessy


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 8, 2005)

my list of worst movies:
1. *House of the Dead:* This zombie movie came out in 2003 and features screenshots of the arcade game. too bad the games graphics come from 1997.
*2. Batman and Robin:* Ugh. This movie is so bad, george Clooney was quoted for saying "Wow, I've officially killed the batman franchise..."
*3. Matrix 3:* It's not the predictability of the movie that I hate, or the cheesey heroics of that little kid, it's the talking. "What should I do?" "You already know the answer to that question. Now you must undestand WHY" I need to understand why people paid money to see this. Matrix 2 might've been good of the Wachowski brothers didn't spend 1 hour 35 minutes trying to trick the viewer 
*4. Catwoman: *What can I say about this movie that hasn't already been said about Ethiopia?
*5. Oceans 12: *if you know you can't top the first movie, why try?


----------



## gunk (May 8, 2005)

god_trunks said:
			
		

> batman & robin and batman forever: totally destroyed batman for me .... moreso than the original movie from the 70's (i think) was so much better in comparason ... adam west rules LOL
> 
> bug spray: $4.50
> ant Spray: $3.50
> ...


 aw I loved batman forever, but I think it's because it was one of the first PG-13 movies I watched so I was all like YESSS! and stared at the kissing and mild violence with awe.


----------



## kakashi5 (May 8, 2005)

lol @ kissing and mild violence


----------



## justafase (May 8, 2005)

Lord of the Rings

I lied, I haven't actually seen it

Probably The Ring though, I don't watch movies much so if I think a movie looks crappy, I just don't watch it in the first place


----------



## Viciousness (May 8, 2005)

Oceans 12 was pretty cool IMO, though not as much towards the end.
Anyway any of the SW Ewok movies. Umm Batman and Robin (lol at that clooney quote). Monkey Bone.


----------



## TDM (May 8, 2005)

Uhh, I don't see many stupid movies
Troy


----------



## Oujisama (May 8, 2005)

Kakashis_grl_Ice said:
			
		

> House of Daggers was the worst movie that I have bought and seen, also Hero, Titanic, Blade Trinity, and what else. There is many other movies that sucked and shouldn't have been made or even thought of, but you know things happen. The Last Samurai, Money Train, Bad Boys 2...Torque, Biker Boys..I can keep going, but you know I don't want to offend anyone and make people feel bad. Drum Line sucked butt hole..Majorly....Well that will be all for now and when I think of others I will make sure to post them...-Sessy



Lol those movies happened to be very successful.

Anyway, the worst movie ive seen? Spare me god id rather be killed than watch the Hulk again...


----------



## TheVileOne (May 8, 2005)

Alexander was pretty horrible.  I'll say that for now.


----------



## Kakashis_grl_Ice (May 9, 2005)

*hmm*



			
				Devilish_Angel said:
			
		

> Lol those movies happened to be very successful.
> 
> Anyway, the worst movie ive seen? Spare me god id rather be killed than watch the Hulk again...



You are right about the movies that I mentioned, they were very successful but I think some of them should have never been made but it's only an opinion. I hated Hulk, I rather watch Titanic till I die from boredom. Blade Trinity wasn't to bad but cheesie. Elektra sucked to me, not enough action for it's name. But I have never read the comic's before so you know I have to base my opinion off of the movie.-Sessy


----------



## Viciousness (May 9, 2005)

Devilish_Angel said:
			
		

> Lol those movies happened to be very successful.
> 
> Anyway, the worst movie ive seen? Spare me god id rather be killed than watch the Hulk again...



Oh yeah Hulk sucked too. That end fight and the dialogue between him and his dad was one of the worst peices of crap on the big screen ever.

Monkey Bone was still worse though.
The American Godzilla was an atrocity, though it could be fun at times.


----------



## TDM (May 9, 2005)

Ah Titanic, who could I forget that. Terrible. Bad plot, how can that be highest grossing movie in America?


----------



## tweekt (May 10, 2005)

rocky and bullwinkle


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2005)

the worst movie ive ever seen is easily the exorcist so fuc**ing dumb movie not even scary...


----------



## chibi_kakashi (May 28, 2005)

um, lost souls.


----------



## Kyoshiro (May 28, 2005)

the hulk. :bored


----------



## Miss CCV (May 31, 2005)

Alexander and that one Kung Pow movie. BLEH!


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 31, 2005)

the worst movie ever for me to see was

starship troopers 2,  that movie sucked in every possible way

and coming up pretty close would be The Village
what a crap movie, is supposed to be a horror movie and then half way in the movie they change the story so it couldnt possibly be scary anymore

stupid "trendy" plot twists >_<


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (May 31, 2005)

long list of crappy movies......but the last.......that i rember that hated the resident evil movies.......and many more....


----------



## theoneandonly (May 31, 2005)

the hulk sucked BIG TIME!!


----------



## kapsi (May 31, 2005)

Titanic was pretty good IMO. and the worst movie, not counting MST3K, is...Cube 2.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 31, 2005)

lost in translation, starshipp troopers 2, and many more, list is too long.


----------



## Woody (May 31, 2005)

Romeo and Juliet,  the version played by Leonardo Decaprio...that movie was horrible.


----------



## narutorulez (May 31, 2005)

Hero is pretty bad but the scene with all the arrows is pretty cool.

Jack Frost 2 revenge of the mutant killer snow man is pretty bad but somethings are so bad it gets funny!


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (May 31, 2005)

The only one I can think of right now is The Hulk.   That movie was horrible.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 31, 2005)

Hero is a fantastic film. For me it's 13 ghosts and catwomen


----------



## Kakashi_Love inactive (Jun 5, 2005)

worst film...Solaris. it was sooo boring. they should of never greenlight that thing.


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jun 6, 2005)

I'd have to say _Captain America_, _A Night at the Roxbury_, _Titanic_, and _Pearl Harbour _ are the worst I can think of right now.  The old _Lord of the Rings _ cartoon was pretty bad too, but if they had finished the trilogy it would only have been crappy, not enraging.

In response to other posts, which I won't quote becauses there are so many posts.

I saw _Darkness_ (months before it hit theatres, and without screener numbers, somehow) and didn't think it was as bad as everyone thinks.  I'd say that it's lame enough to forget, but not bad enough to remember.

Was there ever even a movie with Arnie called _Commander_?  There was _Commando_.  The thing is, there might have been both, since he made so many lame action movies.

Didn't the shitty old _He-Man_ movie have Dolph Lundgren, not Arnie?

And for Straight Rebuttals

_Hero_ was great, except for one little thing that pissed me off about the Emperor.

_The Ladykillers_ was okay, if only for all of the wonderful religious imagery.

_Lost in Translation_ was one of the best movies I've ever seen.  I thought it was slow and subtle, but not boring.

I kinda liked _Doom Generation_ (and _Nowhere_ - same people made both).  The were independent, so you can never expect the acting to be great.

I didn't think _Hellboy_ was bad.  Just don't expect a lot of depth or hardcore violence.  There are other movies to sate those urges. At least it wasn't as bad as _Daredevil_, _The Hulk_, or _Batman & Robin_.

I have either missed, avoided, or never heard of 95% of the movies listed so far.


----------



## Kakashi_Love (Jun 6, 2005)

the Forgotten. that was quite a dissapointment.


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 6, 2005)

the worst movie i ever saw was that looney toons live action movie forgot the  name but all i remember from it was that it sucked and was not even close to being as funny or good as who framed roger rabbit.


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jun 7, 2005)

Was it _Space Jam_?

...Yeah, it was probably _Space Jam_. :barf


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 7, 2005)

akuma no omoigakenai saku said:
			
		

> Was it _Space Jam_?
> 
> ...Yeah, it was probably _Space Jam_. :barf



in response to that...how bout a movie with another basketball player... KAZAAM! just pure crap IMO


----------



## superman_1 (Jun 7, 2005)

have seen lots of movies which to me were worst......doesnt even know where to start...


----------



## ryuubi (Jun 7, 2005)

I would have to say Baby's Day Out.


----------



## konahaelite (Jun 7, 2005)

The Street Fighter movie was horrible as was the Double Dragon and Mario Bros. movies.


----------



## JayG (Jun 7, 2005)

Worst Horror - Blair Witch Project
Worst Comedy - Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## JayG (Jun 7, 2005)

chibi_kakashi said:
			
		

> um, lost souls.



Oh god I forgot about that. That was pretty bad.


----------



## gunk (Jun 7, 2005)

nova_1813 said:
			
		

> the worst movie i ever saw was that looney toons live action movie forgot the name but all i remember from it was that it sucked and was not even close to being as funny or good as who framed roger rabbit.





			
				akuma no omoigakenai saku said:
			
		

> Was it _Space Jam_?
> 
> ...Yeah, it was probably _Space Jam_. :barf


 whoa there... don't go saying anything bad about space jam 

i think i've already posted in this thread but a recent worst is Closer. the dialogue in that movie sucked.


----------



## Fitey777 (Jun 8, 2005)

Am I the only person who DIDN'T like Lord Of The Rings? I hated that.


----------



## KnightstaR (Jun 8, 2005)

no fitey777 your not 
i fell asleep at the cinema through all 3 of them and i really dont understand the hype about them. of course its all down to opinoins but personally i thought it was shite. way to glorified and dragged out. the last one being the worst


----------



## Janocide (Jun 11, 2005)

way to many posts to read them all but i hope someone already mentioned this...

HOUSE OF THE DEAD!!!!!!

first of all: NO FREAKING HOUSE!!!!
Second... wait the first reason was good enough... I won't explain any further


----------



## Woody (Jun 11, 2005)

That Final Fantasy movie that had nothing to do with FF at all.  That pissed me off.


----------



## Tenacious D (Jul 2, 2005)

Final Fantasy movie...and SuperMario Brothers movie....Damn American VG Movies...


----------



## zionforsell (Jul 2, 2005)

The worst movie I have seen is Closer!! It is NOT even about love. It is about a bunch of people like to f*** around and think that is love. I can't believe that movie got nominated for 4 awards => another reason to never rely on critic's opinions.

The second one may be Queen of the Damned. The music is especialy good (duhhh, it is KORN music!), Lestat is FREAKING HOT. But other than that, the whole story line is a bunch of shit. It has no climax. It has no emotion. It was done as if to praise Allyah (or something), not a true movie.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 2, 2005)

worst movie i ever saw was Kunoichi the female ninja. Why was it so bad pray tell? I'll give you a hint. 2 words: NIPPLE SHOCKWAVE!!!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 2, 2005)

G-Saviour.  13 Ghosts. Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## mgrace (Jul 4, 2005)

Boiling Point.....

Ohhh Final Fantasy was HORRIBLE....


----------



## Misk (Jul 4, 2005)

My rap-worshipping friend brought You got served over....I wanted to shoot my brain out Engrish x 10


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jul 4, 2005)

yes you got served is baaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## cloin (Jul 4, 2005)

Mary Shelley's Frankenstein is one of the worst movies I've ever seen in my life, ranking up there with Battlefield Earth and Contact.


----------



## DOK (Jul 4, 2005)

teh worst movie?
STAR WARS
all of them.

anti starwars FC!!!!


----------



## siliconrex (Jul 4, 2005)

lotr 1, too much book, and the book was crap. u also cant forget STARSHIP TROOPERS 2 they should burn all copies of that


----------



## Hotaru-Chan (Jul 5, 2005)

hmm..i would have to say that the worst movie i ever saw was.. Best in Show.... that was defiantly the worst.. -_-


----------



## Fairady (Jul 5, 2005)

Cabin Fever. That was just a bad, bad movie.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 5, 2005)

Fried Green Tomatos. Period.


----------



## battousai00 (Jul 5, 2005)

Battlefield Earth


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Jul 5, 2005)

The worst three movies I've ever seen are:

-Death Wish 3
-House of the Dead
-Big Trouble in Little Tokyo

House of the Dead had to be the worst of all...fuck Uwe Bolle and his shitty music video directing ass.

Kuchiki Byakuya - Wait! How could I have forgotten "Thirteen Ghosts"? That nearly ties with House of the Dead in sheer badness! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 5, 2005)

the worst movie ever created was kazaam with shaq, also Steel also with shaq


----------



## Sesqoo (Jul 5, 2005)

i cant really remeber the worsed.. but a while ago i saw the unfortunly events of lemony snickets.. and if its not the worst its in the top 10.. it sucked balls .. jim careys worst role.. -.-


----------



## bronzhawk (Jul 6, 2005)

I'd say the worst movie(s) I have ever seen are:
1) Conan the Barbarian
2) Just about any movie w/Brendan Fraser (minus the first mummy movie).


----------



## 2788 (Jul 9, 2005)

probably the avenger, jeeper crepers 1 & 2, batman & robin, the postman. Those are movie without any poin, real acting, actually nothing there.


----------



## Kuukaku (Jul 9, 2005)

Robots is a really horrible movie its short and its stupid in my opinion


----------



## Atreyu (Jul 9, 2005)

that Sci-fi movie with john travolta as ...big aliens who invades earth and take over and stuff!


----------



## supachunk_lbc (Jul 9, 2005)

tie between 10 things i hate about you and without a paddle. 

only good thing about without a paddle was the bear scene. rest of it was dumb as fla


----------



## Guillermo (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow. . . let's see, off the top of my head:

3 ninjas
3 ninjas kick back
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III (the one where they go back in time to Japan)
Stop or My Mom Will Shoot
Newsies
Buffy the Vampire Slayer (that movie pre-Sarah Michelle Gellar)
Dirty Dancing
Blank Check
The Craft
Batman and Robin
Captain Ron
In Hell
Street Fighter
Time Cop
Double Dragon
Demolition Man
White Noise
Executive Decision
All Dogs go to Heavan II (I kinda liked the first one, I'm not going to lie about it)
Miss Congeniality
Return of the King (flame me as much as you want, I still thought it sucked)
Big Momma's House
Saved
AVP

but if I had to pick the very worst of the worst, I would have to say it was Signs.


----------



## Atreyu (Jul 9, 2005)

Guillermo said:
			
		

> Wow. . . let's see, off the top of my head:
> 
> Stop or My Mom Will Shoot
> Return of the King (flame me as much as you want, I still thought it sucked)
> Big Momma's House




wow, calling one of the best rated movie ever "suck"
sry if "flaming" aint allowed but, i think you should lightnup a bit


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Jul 9, 2005)

Worst movies in no particular order

1. Species III
2. Texas Chain Saw New version
3. Titanic( Well except the part where the guy hits the propeller that was great)
4.AVP( Why the hell did they mess this UP so bad, PG13? I know if it was R it could of been better.
5. The Jacket( A very stupid movie, but adiran brody should stick to acting retarded it's his best roles)
6. Peter Pan the newest one( If it aint robbin willams or Dustin hoffman it's not good)
7.The Real cancun( MTV just stop)
8. The Village ( hmm adrian brody again...a pattern?)
9. This one movie with Steve Martin and 12 kids, just horrible
10. Jackass the movie ( Again MTV)

I could go on.


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 9, 2005)

destructionofkonoha said:
			
		

> teh worst movie?
> STAR WARS
> all of them.
> 
> anti starwars FC!!!!


Dur hur hur!!!

What's so bad about it that makes you want to make an Anti-Star Wars FC?


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jul 10, 2005)

A few I think I forgot to mention:

Punisher (with Dolph Lundgren, though the new one was pretty bad too).
I come in Peace
American Ninja 3
Leprechaun 5 - Lep in the hood (or whatever it was called).


----------



## Smooth Jazz (Jul 11, 2005)

Daredevil is the worst movie ive everseen, although I heard Elecktra was worse Im not gonna bother finding out.


----------



## Lien (Jul 11, 2005)

The Hulk < omg just terrible.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jul 11, 2005)

Most Marvel movies I didn't really enjoy, ex. X2, Daredevil, The Hulk, Elektra. The only one I enjoyed was like the Punisher and most people hated it.


----------



## Luffy2692 (Jul 11, 2005)

heres a list of the worst 100 movies


----------



## VietSnake3 (Jul 11, 2005)

The worst movie I've ever seen is "28 Days Later".  It sucks ass.


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Jul 13, 2005)

The worst for me since i got bored......was Napolean Dynamite....some parts WERE funny...hated most of it though

I bet many members are gonna start flaming me


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 16, 2005)

a ben afleck movie about robbing a cassino at chrismas i saw it in a bus damn mad me feel like jumping out aaah what a bad movie


----------



## S14girl (Jul 16, 2005)

Gigli OMFG the movie made no sense


----------



## Daniee (Jul 16, 2005)

The worst movie I've ever seen? The 1998 American version of Godzilla :barf 

I could rant on and on about my eternal hatred for this movie.  I wouldn't recommend it to my worst enemy.  The fact that it did bad at the Box-Office proves that there is a God, now we'll never get a sequel to this piece of shit


----------



## COWBOYX (Jul 18, 2005)

Some very old Kung-fu movie that I can't remember the name of.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 18, 2005)

War of the worlds is definatly in this category. With that amazing sucky ending . . . the beginning was like 30 minutes and the ending 2 min.


----------



## Kat Triagon (Jul 24, 2005)

*The Worst Movies EVER!!!*

Basicly, what is the worst movie you've ever seen, so we can mock em. : 

oh, and if you need some sleep, i recomend that you rent out Spanglish, damn my friend for bringing it to a sleep over, at least i got some kip.  lol.

Worst movies people.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 24, 2005)

I still cant believe i wasted my money+time watching movies like: The Hulk, Alien vs Predator and Jason Vs Freddy


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Jul 24, 2005)

sky captain...omfg, stupidest sht EVER


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 24, 2005)

anyone seen the craptastic movie Kazaam? OMG :barf


----------



## Wierd Divide (Jul 24, 2005)

I can't really put down movies like Jason X etc because when you watch them with your friends you have such a good time laughing at how incredibly poor they are that you end up having fun anyway.

Worst Movie EVARRR - Spice World- who the hell decided that a movie about the spice girls was what the world needed. 
Oh and anything by that tosser Paul WS Anderson.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2005)

Merging with existing thread =]


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jul 24, 2005)

Worst ever? Well, I generally have pretty low standards when it comes to movies, but I have to say the first terrible movie that comes into my head would have to be The Darkness. There was nothing redeeming about this movie... I just don't know where to start with how terrible it was... Maybe the writing? The acting? The story? The direction? It was just a painfully horrific movie, and I would only recommend it to people like me who think that no movie can be THAT bad.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2005)

Almay said:
			
		

> The Core - So awful it's funny. It would really suck to see alone, but if you're with a group of friends it's a lot of fun to make fun of.
> 
> Any Godzilla movie - Yep, they're classics. They also sucked. Sucked so bad they were almost good..
> 
> ...




Damn, if you think the core sucked, godzilla movies, and any of the matrix movies...u havent seen many movies...How about ancerman? u got to be high to rly even watch it, Nypolion dynamite...God afful movie called kong pow, daredevil, some of the worst actin in history...Hulk, no more words for that movie...So please if you think any of the movies u said were bad check out the ones i posted...


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Jul 31, 2005)

I've actually seen quite a few movies I hated.  To name a few: Yu-Gi-Oh-The Movie ( I thought it was terrible for an anime) and A Separate Peace  (the movie was worse than the book)


----------



## Meijin (Jul 31, 2005)

Dumb & Dumberer. Don't make a prequel, make a SEQUEL. It'll be x80 better.


----------



## Baki (Jul 31, 2005)

Signs.

Actually, its so cliche and predictable its hilarious.

Passion of Christ annoyed the hell outta me too.

Maybe its because those two movies are so 'In your face' about religion, but i dunno.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Jul 31, 2005)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Damn, if you think the core sucked, godzilla movies, and any of the matrix movies...u havent seen many movies...How about ancerman? u got to be high to rly even watch it, Nypolion dynamite...God afful movie called kong pow, daredevil, some of the worst actin in history...Hulk, no more words for that movie...So please if you think any of the movies u said were bad check out the ones i posted...


Wow, I liked all those movies, except the hulk.  Daredevil wasn't anything special, but it wasn't that bad.  Napolion Dynamite was hilarious, and so was anchorman.  I've heard mixed reviews about Kung Pow, some people said it wasn't that great, but most liked it.  
The worst movie I've ever seen has to be "Alone In the Dark."  Horrible acting, they worst fight scenes I have ever seen, terrible dialog, and a horrid plot.  It's destined to become a great mystery science theater 3000 episode though.  The Core was pretty bad as well.


----------



## hobofromdowntown (Jul 31, 2005)

Sky captain and the world of tommorrow


----------



## Hermie (Jul 31, 2005)

Dungeons & Dragons.


----------



## shizuru (Jul 31, 2005)

hmmm resident evil 2 was not as good as the first...


----------



## bigmac996 (Jul 31, 2005)

The worst movie I've ever seen would have to be a movie by the name of Alien 3000- one of those movies that never made it to the big screen, and have creatures on the cover that aren't even in the final movie. Lol also the two actors mentioned on the cover are in the movie for a combined 10 minutes tops, and aren't even close to being a main character. Do yourself a favor and burn any copies of this movie you can find....It's that terrible.


----------



## Sorano (Aug 1, 2005)

My friends made me watch Jersey Girl and it was one of the worst movies I've ever seen. Can't believe I wasted money on that crap movie.


----------



## Kaleidovision (Aug 4, 2005)

too lazy to read the entire thread... but isn't the worst film of all times supposed to be "Plan 9 from Outer Space" ? I've come across that title way too often lately and always in that same context... haven't seen it though.

The worst movie I saw lately must 've been The Chronicles of Riddick... damn that movie sucked... Imagine this: only two movies to choose from :

a) Chronicles of Riddick 
b) Mulan (yes, Disney)

being all cool and that I went for Vin Diesel... never again!!!!!!!! after 25 minutes of that rubbish I was in 7th heaven when I turned over to Mulan. Which was actually quite worth the watch.

Star Wars III deserves a special mention too... I sat through it,, but I can't say I enjoyed much of it... poor dialogues and overal a weak script ruined it for me.. as well as minor details (was that a parrot he was riding? the main villain was a coughing robot? Since when do robots scream when they get torn apart?)... at least that one was the last one in the line....... sigh


----------



## Kabuto_o (Aug 4, 2005)

My little eye, that movie is so boring, or the village haven't really seen it because it was so boring.


----------



## Seraphim (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't care what anyone says.
I hated Anchorman.
And err.. Attack of the Killer Tomatoes II/Alexander (Starring Colin Farrel)


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 4, 2005)

Attack of the Fifty Foot Woman and a bunch of other old '50's Z-grade sci-fi's that I saw during a weird film festival one weekend.


----------



## Psyonic (Aug 4, 2005)

Alexander..

they made him look horrible


----------



## Seany (Aug 4, 2005)

tomb raider 1 and 2


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 4, 2005)

Uhm lets see I'll choose the ones I saw on the theatres wasting my money. Contact, Resident Evil 2, Fantastic Four. Everything else I loved.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 4, 2005)

I hated Spy Kids


----------



## tttttt (Aug 4, 2005)

the village it sucked so much i left the theater....


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 8, 2005)

Kitsune-kun said:
			
		

> The worst movie I rember actually going to was Rocky and Bullwinkle



haha i pick that one to. that movie was horrible. n i felt embarassed for robert de niro being apart of it


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 8, 2005)

Clearly the third three Ninja's movie. felt like a half hour special it did.


----------



## sonyexe (Aug 10, 2005)

Signs it's the worst I saw!


----------



## crystal-kay (Aug 10, 2005)

Lake Placid, Anaconda and The Animal. Just plain dumb.


----------



## RabienRose (Aug 10, 2005)

catwoman >>


----------



## DarkSwarden (Aug 10, 2005)

lake placid a crocodile takes a helicopter down in the lake o.O


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 13, 2005)

The worst film ever is "soul collector", man that sucked, I could have done better myself!


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Aug 13, 2005)

Spy Kids
Signs
Any Pokemon Movie
The Village

There's some more but those all are pretty bad.


----------



## XxGreat Hokage NarutoxX (Aug 13, 2005)

Uchiha_Zero said:
			
		

> Spy Kids
> Signs
> Any Pokemon Movie
> The Village
> ...



lol not a m night shamalyans fan are u....i liked signs

but one of the worst movies i saw was called ghost dog (urban samurai) a gangster walked the streets killing ppl with a samurai sword......sucked balls


----------



## Uchiha_Tsukuyomi (Aug 26, 2005)

The worst movie I've seen is The Grudge & The Ring, these 2 movies i didn't get it so confusing


----------



## Cerias (Aug 28, 2005)

*sickening*

worst movie... Signs. Aliens that are scared of water ...pfft =\ 
And they just pack up and leave all of the sudden! oh well I'd say dats the worst movie I've ever seen


----------



## Sith_Lightning_no_Jutsu (Aug 28, 2005)

The Village
Batman and Robin
Dinocroc
Boa vs Python
Texas Chainsaw Massacre 4: Next Gen.
House of the Dead
The Ring 2
A Nightmare on Elm Street 5
Friday the 13th Part 8
The Hulk


----------



## Bobku (Aug 28, 2005)

Harry Potter: they cant act
The Hulk: Yyyyyaaawwwnnnn
many others i cant think of...


----------



## SasuRyu (Aug 28, 2005)

Reign of Fire and the Hulk, can't believe I actually paid money to see those two


----------



## Nihao (Aug 28, 2005)

Cabin Fever. :s  I hated it.


----------



## Sith_Lightning_no_Jutsu (Aug 28, 2005)

Nihao said:
			
		

> Cabin Fever. :s  I hated it.




Oh, I forgot that one. That movie sucked too.


----------



## Tashu (Aug 29, 2005)

My mom rented and made me watch About Schmidt. Now that has got to be the *worst* movie i had ever seen.


----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2005)

Spy Kids, Robots, were pretty bad.


----------



## RabienRose (Aug 31, 2005)

catwoman O.o


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't know if I've said this before but, Devil's Rejects.

That was a shit-fest.


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 1, 2005)

TDR Ownz Ranjha


----------



## Mangekyou_Master (Sep 1, 2005)

I believe it would either be Cursed (crappy werewolf movie that makes you want to vomit) or the movie Dark I believe it was. That movie was a mixer of Starship Troopers and every other movie the director had seen in the last 10 years. It was horrible.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Sep 1, 2005)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> TDR Ownz Ranjha



In the words of Cam'ron, but in a different context;

"You mad?"

Everybody has their own opinion I guess.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 1, 2005)

Street Fighter sucked *hardcore*. As did Mortal Kombat: Annihilation. >_<


----------



## krismas (Sep 1, 2005)

i agree with p.leon. street fighter was prob the worst movie ever. im still wonderin how such a good franchise could do that to their fans

oh and for  funny street fighter the movie reference open the spoiler labeled uncomfortable situation below


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 1, 2005)

krismas said:
			
		

> i agree with p.leon. street fighter was prob the worst movie ever. im still wonderin how such a good franchise could do that to their fans
> 
> oh and for  funny street fighter the movie reference open the spoiler labeled uncomfortable situation below



LOL that's pretty funny.


----------



## krismas (Sep 1, 2005)

i know my bro is funny like that. he has other stuff but dk if he wants to show them yet


----------



## NekkiBasara (Sep 6, 2005)

i cant remember what the movie was called. i remember it being horrible and lucy lui and antonio banderas were in it... the name of the movie was the characters they were playing ecks and something....i cant remember... its not worth remembering but damn i watched the movie and was like shit....hollywood sure likes burning money....


----------



## krismas (Sep 6, 2005)

wasnt it ecks versus sever?


----------



## Mousowi (Sep 9, 2005)

Proteus Worst Movie Ever


----------



## eternally (Sep 12, 2005)

The Naruto movie, followed closely by Initial D Live Action and Appleseed. *snore*

I can't recount how many times I checked the seeking bar, desperately anticipating the credit roll while watching those three movies.


----------



## Drtymnky81 (Sep 14, 2005)

hmm worst movie....Id have to go with Starship Troopers 2. That film looked like it was filmed with a handicam and had a plot thought up by a bunch of monkies coming down from a 3 day heroin binge.


----------



## cinosweiv (Sep 14, 2005)

The worst movie: A Lizy McGuire's movie
My cousin bought me a ticket, I watched the movie. And it turned out that it was the most boring and the lamest stroy line movie ever made. Not to mention, Hillary Duff's acting talents is just as shallow as her singing talents.


----------



## Mousowi (Sep 15, 2005)

Drtymnky81 said:
			
		

> hmm worst movie....Id have to go with Starship Troopers 2. That film looked like it was filmed with a handicam and had a plot thought up by a bunch of monkies coming down from a 3 day heroin binge.



You mean you actually saw starship troopers 1.  

I had a few friends who saw the first one they gripped about how horrible it was that I didn't end up wasting money on it. But I saw it on TV and realized why they'd complained so much. It kinda felt like top gun in outer space only worse then you?d imagine a top gun in outer space to be. But a the end of the day Proteus was much worse, the whole thing shot like you?d expect a high school student film to be shot, the acting wasn?t much better and although the whole thing took place in the 1700?s both jeeps and women with type writers and beehive hair does were prominently displayed. For the life of me I don?t know why my friends thought this was so good. Anyway I'd didn't think any one would see Starship Troopers 2, what made you want to see it?


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a different definition of "worst" movie than most here I guess, as for me movies that I call "worst" are still important to see just to know how bad a movie can get.  Like my best, I have the first three known for sure, everything below that kind of changes depending on how I feel.

1. Living Out Loud
2. Gone With The Wind
3. Lost in Translation
4. Cocoon
5. The Perez Family


----------



## Chouzu_Tao (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, I'm surprised LiT is on there, but t'is your opinion. Gone with the Wind is very overrated and long.... guh, "and frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."  


Aquanoids....screw the Ring movies, You'll die during this movie if you watch it..... I was just..... immuned.... yeah... but seriously horrible b-film, it should be a z-film. Horrible editing, continuity between shots, choppy shot changes, horrible horrible acting, terrible premise, horrible monsters who don't really do anything than grab you.....


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 18, 2005)

Chouzu_Tao said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm surprised LiT is on there, but t'is your opinion.



Seriously, the only reason that movie got made is because the director is the daughter of Francis Ford Coppola.  I can't imagine any other reason.  Look at Bill Murray stare out the window for five minutes!  Look at Scarlett Johannson stare out the window for five minutes!  Oh, look, Japanese!  They're different from us, it's so funny!


----------



## Chouzu_Tao (Sep 18, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> Seriously, the only reason that movie got made is because the director is the daughter of Francis Ford Coppola.  I can't imagine any other reason.  Look at Bill Murray stare out the window for five minutes!  Look at Scarlett Johannson stare out the window for five minutes!  Oh, look, Japanese!  They're different from us, it's so funny!



Well, I actually have a different theory in which she didn't even really direct it but asked her dad to do most of it.

As an actor in training, I tend to make up different views on why a character acted the way they did, then it makes more sense to me. He's miserable or something like that etc.... in a scene. can't explain as much because it's pretty late here.... or not so late but I've been up pretty late the last few nights..... so it feels late. I'll explain more later about why I thought it was decent.


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2005)

I can't forget Robots.


----------



## TOZZ-kun (Sep 19, 2005)

A film that i made with my friends the only good thing was the movement of the camera sometimes it was so bad that it was funny.


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 19, 2005)

ohh shit nvm ...wrong thread ..wanted to post in last movie seen ..oh noes
ehm ...

that movie with John Travolta as alien and taking over the world,
battlefield earth ..damn that sucked


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 22, 2005)

Team America World Police, such a hype by my friends. I bought it today and its a waste of money.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 22, 2005)

The 2nd Dragonheart movie.... so bad...


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 22, 2005)

They maid a second? OMG, the first was bad enough, how can they justify a sequel? The plot must have been thinner than Paris Hilton's bras.


----------



## Professor Pants (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, where to begin.  It seems I've watched nothing but bad movies for about two years now (ok partly my fault as I did it on purpose).

Dark Star
Corpses are Forever
Hide and Creep
House of the Dead
Demon Hunter
H.G. Well's War of the Worlds (produced by The Asylum)
Dracula 3000
Zombiez
Supernova
Event Horizon
Big Trouble in Little China
Matrix: Revolutions
The Executioner

edit: Any more produced by The Asylum is awful.
...more to come


----------



## Gaara137 (Sep 22, 2005)

i didnt really like the grudge


----------



## Jack Bauer (Sep 22, 2005)

dude where's my car was so dumb


----------



## dream00 (Sep 22, 2005)

Anything with Chuck Norris.


----------



## CHEEZEWILLENDYOU (Sep 22, 2005)

The worst movie i've ever seen would have to be Cursed and The Pacifirier.


----------



## TGC (Sep 28, 2005)

Alexander is by far one of the worst I have ever seen, another one is Gigli freaking pathetic excuse for a movie...


----------



## Baka-san (Sep 28, 2005)

Attack of the Killer Tomatos

Hillarious as shit, but by far the worst movie ever. A movie from the 70's .


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Sep 29, 2005)

the_genius_captain said:
			
		

> Alexander is by far one of the worst I have ever seen, another one is Gigli freaking pathetic excuse for a movie...



Someone explain this to me because I have never understood why Gigli is so hated.  Is it just Bennifer backlash?  I saw it and it seemed like a perfectly average movie.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 29, 2005)

the worst movie i've ever seen?

... The Stupids.  Tom Arnold was in it.  It was so random that it was funny for the first few... well... no, okay, it wasn't really that funny at all.

Yeah that movie sucked. :bored


----------



## vampire shai (Sep 29, 2005)

the grudge is the worst movie ive ever seen...i cannot make any sense out of it
who ever thought of the storyline?????..
its a plain waste of time...and money..for those who even bothered to buy the cd..


----------



## Sake Hokage (Sep 29, 2005)

Alexander and Troy......they sucked soooo bad.  Gladiator was the only good movie of that genre.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Oct 2, 2005)

Glitter from Mariah Carey's movie


----------



## Keele (Oct 4, 2005)

Sake Hokage said:
			
		

> Alexander and Troy......they sucked soooo bad.  Gladiator was the only good movie of that genre.



alexander isn't even in the same league as troy and gladiator


----------



## damnhot (Oct 7, 2005)

hercules in new york  

the worst movie in the world


----------



## Ticking_Clock (Oct 7, 2005)

Professor Pants said:
			
		

> Big Trouble in Little China



You sir, are on crack Big Trouble in Little China was an awesome movie... can't help but agree to the Asylum comment tho


----------



## lekki (Oct 7, 2005)

Never ever watch alone in the dark.
It is terrible


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 7, 2005)

gunk said:
			
		

> How could Hero be the worst movie? Others have mentioned it too in this thread and I just don't understand how. There are hundred of movies trashier than Hero. Its cinematography alone should put it on a different level :[
> 
> Anyway back on topic: Eraser and Ransom were also terrible



A lot of people either aren't smart enough, or just don't appreciate the artistic design of movie's like Hero and House of Flying Daggers. It's sad, but they don't understand it, so they slam it. 

But the worst movies? Oh, Christ, where to begin...let's see...

The Vampire Effect (sweet Jesus that sucked dodo eggs..)
Mortal Kombat: Annihilation (I don't even need to say it, do I?)
Essentailly all video game based movies (FF and Morktal Kombat were both acceptable, however. The rest of them...><)

A lot of Sundance films (it's not a lack of understanding, but doing movie through the eyes of a strung out meth-addict is an example of wasted time. The aim to me...just seems pointless).

Charlie's Angels 2 (even all that ass couldn't save it).

That's about it for now...I know I'm forgetting some. Screw it.


----------



## C?k (Oct 7, 2005)

i hated taht film Dark water, man that was a CRAPPPPPPPP film! waste of money really!.... i know i hate loads more but im seeing a blank right now so!


----------



## C?k (Oct 7, 2005)

ezxx said:
			
		

> The Grudge is quite possibly the worst movie I have seen all year long. Such a crappy ass plot. It's a god damn waste of 90 minutes. Retarded ass movie...can't believe i watched the whole movie thinking something intersting would happen...:barf
> 
> Matrix: Revolutions
> Not completly bad, but once again, a huge disappointment. :
> ...



lol, yeh the grugde was just horrible!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redemption (Oct 7, 2005)

For US Movies:

*Gigili* and *From Justin to Kelly* are some of the worst movies in the modern era! 

Of all time it has to be *'Manos' the Hands of Fate (1966)* !! 

And the most hilarious but not supposed to be funny worst movie of all time is *Monster a-Go Go (1965)*. 

Thats my 2 cents ;D


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 8, 2005)

There's loads, but the last one that comes to mind was 'Bangkok Haunted'. It was just utterly dull, I couldn't finish watching it because it felt like such a waste of time.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 8, 2005)

2 words....Maximum Overdrive..

dear mr. king : please stick to WRITING and not DIRECTING.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 8, 2005)

fuck the worst movie 

1.starship troopers 2
the people that made this should be taken out to the back and be shot while watching starship troopers 1 stupid fucking idots who thinks of something like this?

2.Freddy vs Jason
WTF was this movie about, it pure crap 

3.The ring 2
what the hell are they doing, first the open the well close the well open the well
think about something dammit, in the end turns out the stupid thing was open the whole fucking time it dont make sense! >_<

4.Vet hard
this movie sucks worse than a 2 dollar whore

5.king arthur
like omg what a stupid movie, just stupid
like im a knight but i dont want to, battle to death!

6. the village
do i even need to say it?

and a lot more but i've blocked them out of my memory


----------



## Uchiha_Sharing@n (Oct 8, 2005)

Worst movie that i've seen is "Ballistic Ecks vs Sever" didnt like that at all, oh and prob "2 Fast 2 Furious", lol that movie was ridiculous.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 8, 2005)

The Ring two- we ended up laughing aloth though so it was not that bad....
Kibakichi--Japanese move: the cover looked interesting movie was no good except the last 2 min. 


> Big Trouble in Little China


Was that the movie with Lo Pan in it? He stomps so much ass!


----------



## mgrace (Oct 8, 2005)

Boiling Point... Man I cried fell asleep and dribbled in that movie,.....

Ohh Lost in Translation... That was CRAP!!!


----------



## Cold-NiTe (Oct 9, 2005)

This is sort of tough, because I hate to really call a movie "the worst".  But I do have something to fall on whenever people ask this.  Anything made by Uwe Boll.  If you are a gamer, and I mean a Hardcore Gamer, especially Quake-era or Half-Life-era FPS Gamer, then you probably hate this man as much as I do.  Otherwise you may not even know who he is.  But let me just tell you, every video game based movie he makes is horrendous, has nothing to do the with the game in question and generally doubles the suicide rate.

He actually depends on a law in germany that gives tax breaks for failed movies.  It's how he makes all his money.  It's a giant investment scam.


----------



## yummysasuke (Oct 12, 2005)

it would have to be this movie called Open Water. it's about a couple who goes on a holiday scuba diving...adn they swim away from the group. so they end up floating in the ocean for hours, and all they say is basically "oh my god, i think there are sharks around" i struggled to stay awake in the first 5 minutes!!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 14, 2005)

although i never watched it i heard the worst movie ever was gigli. lol. the worst movie i've ever seen was probably that power rangers movie i watched as a kid. SHIFT INTO TURBO ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Miss Asphyxia (Oct 15, 2005)

The Village was one of the most rediculously anticlimactic movies I've ever seen. 

Except maybe Open Water.  D:


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Oct 15, 2005)

Worst Movies ever made:  Any horror movie made in the last twenty-five years.


Bad movies made entertaining by Mystery Science Theater 3000:  Space Mutiny, The Quest of the Delta Knights, Time Chasers, Girl in Gold Boots, Overdrawn at the Memory Bank, The Brain that Wouldn't Die, Manos: The Hands of Fate.

Bad Kung Fu Movies that are just funny:  5 Fighters from Shaolin, Crippled Masters, Ninja Turf

and then there is...

*Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter*(The Kung-fu Musical)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 16, 2005)

Worst movie? Gawd, the Grunge was one of the most predictable horror movie ever and Phonebooth. What. The. Hell? The whole time the guy was in a phone booth! And it was Rated R for what? A couple of shots and cursing? No real action and all the guy do is cuss. If you look at the trailer, that is the movie! Boring!

Also (my opinions) There are also those musical movies...


----------



## Nost (Oct 19, 2005)

man you guys are having some goooood rants, and i agree with alot....
one thing to remember though (i think anyway) is that if a movie is bad but it doesnt seem to be trying to be that good anyway then its not that crappy. example: Resident Evil 2, lets face it its not up for any oscars, but all it presented itself as was a cheesey action zombie fest. Thats what it was, so, it was pretty good, i liked it.

One movie I HATE is *SIGNS*, god damn i wish i hadnt paid money for this, anyone thats seen it will know what i mean,

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aliens attack earth in invisible ships, but leave there lights on at night! WTF!
Aliens attack earth with hand held weapons, WTF, people hav guns just shoot the motherf**kers!
Aliens who get burnt by water attack earth, a planet with water EVERYWHERE (even in the air for F**Ks sake) but dont bring raincoats... dumb...



Its good to see The Village mentioned, i havnt seen it, heard about the ending though, sounded awful.
That M. Night. Shahdsaman..... (whatever) guy makes *BAD* movies. 
He did 6th sense, everyone liked that, so then he thinks now all his movies need a twist at the end too, only it seems like he only had one good story in him cos so far they have blown...


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

Hellboy. Plot was too thin, too many different characters didn't have enough depth, could have ended much sooner than it did.


----------



## Id (Oct 19, 2005)

Alien Vs Predetor.  Um I expected much much more from this moive.


----------



## illusion (Oct 19, 2005)

Ticking_Clock said:
			
		

> You sir, are on crack Big Trouble in Little China was an awesome movie... can't help but agree to the Asylum comment tho



Totally agree, it's a friggin' classic!!

Worst movie, hands down, Jason X.


----------



## krescentwolf (Oct 19, 2005)

Worst movie ever? why thats easy.... the Live Action DnD movie....I seriously wonder what the actors thought of acting in such an utterly horrible movie


----------



## Near (Oct 19, 2005)

Kill Bill 2
The Village 
Matrix 3

Those are the 3 that I remember being extremely dissapointed in


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 20, 2005)

_New Bottom Ten list as of 10/20/05_

1. Gone With The Wind (1939)
2. War of the Worlds (2005)
3. Elektra (2005)
4. Cocoon (1985)
5. Shin seiki Evangelion Gekijô-ban: Air/Magokoro wo, kimi ni (1997)
6. Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children (2004)
7. Bishojo Senshi Sailormoon SuperS (1995)
8. Bound (1996)
9. Mortal Kombat: Annihilation (1997)
10. The Matrix Reloaded (2003)


----------



## C?k (Oct 20, 2005)

i posted here before but man i just remeberd War of The worlds! DAM crap!! grrrrrrr it had a really good sotry line and all but they had to go freakin ruin it by th SHITTEST ending ever 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the machines were wiped out by the a small common ilness like the cold god dam! CRAP! such a dissapointment


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 20, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> _New Bottom Ten list as of 10/20/05_
> 
> 1. Gone With The Wind (1939)
> 2. War of the Worlds (2005)
> ...




Hey remove Final Fantasy VII : Advent Children 
That movie ownz!!
I remembered a movie that sux the most!
House of the Dead :| 
Do not, I really mean, DO NOT watch that movie.


----------



## Narikaa (Oct 27, 2005)

Gigli... absolutely hated it. Let's hope they don't make a sequel. :X
Most horror movie sequels, same thing doesn't scare twice.


----------



## jinn (Oct 27, 2005)

Kingdom of Heaven.....i was shook soo bad...and dissapointed....Orlando Bloom and Fox killed that movie....could of been the next modern epic..*shake fist*


----------



## Tokimeki (Oct 27, 2005)

Dark water, I thought that it was too scary but to my dissapointment it wasn't >_<


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 27, 2005)

Troy - not that bad film, but after learning what happened in the book (I'm an Ancient History student reading the Iliad), that film is SO hollywood-ised it makes Homer spin in his grave.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Oct 30, 2005)

the blair witch project sucked cause, the camera movement sucked so baldly that my friends in the theater trew up they could of made the camera movement a little bit decent and the plot freaken sucked


----------



## FairyQueen (Oct 30, 2005)

Worst mvie I've ever seen is Pulp Fiction(it was so bad I only saw about the first 15 minutes of it) and the first Tumbrader Movie.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 3, 2005)

_New Bottom Ten list as of 11/03/05_

1. Gone With The Wind (1939)
2. Living Out Loud (1998)
3. Titanic (1997)
4. The Birth of a Nation (1915)
5. War of the Worlds (2005)
6. Lost in Translation (2003)
7. Shakespeare in Love (1998)
8. Psycho (1998)
9. The Doctor (1991)
10. The Perez Family (1995)


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 3, 2005)

So in that list, is 1 the worst or 10?


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 3, 2005)

i read too many good movies here, what are you people nuts?
pulp fiction, war of the worlds, troy (oke i know went to Bradpitt action thing, but it was good)
ehm 2nd Matrix wasnt that bad, and ffs Kingdom of Heaven was way too good, dont blame the movies cuz of Orlando Bloom!


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 3, 2005)

#1 is the worst.  And "War of the Worlds" was bad because it offered absolutely nothing new for the genre.


----------



## 'RoP' (Nov 3, 2005)

The Village (omg omg omg, kill the composers of the movie)
Nine Lives (could be the worst ever, I only say Paris Hilton)
there are soooo many bad movies...ah...
War of Worlds
Alligator 2:  The Mutation (old and bad)
The Avengers
The Blair Witch Project & 2
Exorcist III
some Highlander movies and Silverster Stalone movies...
Spice World (omg!!!)
The "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" Series (they suck so badly)

I'll write more, coz there are a loot of bad movies


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 4, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> #1 is the worst.  And "War of the Worlds" was bad because it offered absolutely nothing new for the genre.



maybe its becouse based on a book that is almost 100 year old? lol


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 4, 2005)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> maybe its becouse based on a book that is almost 100 year old? lol


Sometimes books need to be updated (ie. "Matilda" by Roald Dahl was updated for a '90s American audience and was successful in what it tried to do).


----------



## Pakkun93 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, never ever understood that movie.


----------



## illusion (Nov 5, 2005)

FairyQueen said:
			
		

> Worst mvie I've ever seen is Pulp Fiction(it was so bad I only saw about the first 15 minutes of it) and the first Tumbrader Movie.



You watched 15 minutes of Pulp Fiction, so now you think it's the worst movie ever???  

Pffft, you're lucky I feel sorry for your username, otherwise I'd neg rep you.


----------



## haru5 (Nov 5, 2005)

Pakkun93 said:
			
		

> Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, never ever understood that movie.



  Yep i agree with you there ^^
  Elektra's also up there with some of the worst film's i've ever seen.
  Also, anyoe seen Secretary? man that was a poor film.


----------



## Jenova (Nov 5, 2005)

You wanna see a horrible movie? Go rent "Solaris!" How it ever go to the big screen....the world may never know...


----------



## Asuma21 (Nov 5, 2005)

Fresh Horses
 It had red head Molly in it....and that's about it.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2005)

The worst movie I have ever seen and I can remember is Spanglih, a horrible movie indeed.


----------



## traquenard (Nov 11, 2005)

ezxx said:
			
		

> The Grudge is quite possibly the worst movie I have seen all year long. Such a crappy ass plot. It's a god damn waste of 90 minutes. Retarded ass movie...can't believe i watched the whole movie thinking something intersting would happen...:barf
> 
> Lord of the rings: return of the king
> Although the entire movie wasn't bad, i really couldn't stand parts of it. And it is way too long.
> ...



The grudge..yeah sucked big time but the japanese version (original) was way better 10x better


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 11, 2005)

i agree, the grudge with buffy sucked. the japanese one was pretty good, wouldn't say it was scary, it was jumpy.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

The Ring 2 was funny bad.....


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2005)

*Manos the Hands of Fate* by far is the worst movie i've ever seen. nothing comes close to it


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

Friday 13th is nonsense was horrible movie...
Batman & Robin is bad movie... as boring like hell... 3.5 rating from Imdb.... well...
LoTR 3
Matrix Reload, Revolutions
War of The Worlds
Spawn
Resident Evil and RE - Apocalypse
Hellboy
Mortal Kombat series

more...


----------



## Rook (Nov 16, 2005)

-Any Godzilla movie besides the first, black-and-white one (which is a classic and one of my favorite movies)
-Napoleon Dynomite (I dunno, just didn't get into it)
-The Sum of all Fears
-Austin Powers (all of them)
-Jurassic Park 2 and 3 (The Lost World especially)
-Super Mario Bros.
-Mortal Kombat: Annihilation


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2005)

Super Mario Bros.
I heart hukabees


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 19, 2005)

wow alot of this is quite varied. lol.

Well the worst movie i've ever seen is:

Get Rich or Die Tryin'; which i saw 2 days ago from the date of this post in theaters. It's so sad that 50cent couldn't act the role of "himself". The only good thing of that movie was the Terrance Howard was in it.

I tend to notice which movies are gonna suck ass from previews and what others so say, so other than that movie i cant think of anything i really didnt like.

LOTR 1 was boring. All but the first 2 Batman movies sucked. Doom wasnt that great.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 19, 2005)

_New Bottom Ten list as of 11/19/05_

1. Lost in Translation (2003)
2. Titanic (1997)
3. Living Out Loud (1998)
4. Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)
5. The Perez Family (1995)
6. The Doctor (1991)
7. Batman & Robin (1997)
8. There's Something About Mary (1998)
9. South Park: Bigger Longer & Uncut (1999)
10. Thumbelina (1994)

(Basically, I am being more honest with myself about what constitutes a bad movie.  No more making judgments based on plot summaries and word of mouth... although I'm pretty much counting on Advent Children making an appearance on the list next time I update it.)


----------



## kishinojutsu (Nov 19, 2005)

i have seen too much bad films that i can't remember the worst. but if i have to choose a film who had a big success and which i dislike, i'll choose Godfellas (les affranchis).


----------



## Neji48972 (Nov 21, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> _New Bottom Ten list as of 11/19/05_
> 
> 1. Lost in Translation (2003)


*What the hell?!*


----------



## blues (Nov 21, 2005)

Magic in the mirror
Meteor Man
Captain America
Double Dragon
Habitat
Dungeons & Dragons 
White Chicks (My brother watches it constantly and I can hear it)

Those are the worst movies known to man. Also, anything with Hulk Hogan. Oh, and I agree with the person who said *The Birth of a Nation *. That's by far the worst, for obvious reasons.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 21, 2005)

-Riki the killer..really lmao


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 21, 2005)

lol yeah i remember double dragon, ha ha ha, so bad. so very very bad.


----------



## blues (Nov 21, 2005)

Jailbait, That movie with VanDamme and Dennis Rodman, with the constant Baketball references and the movie about a talking dino cop, with Whoopi Goldberg as the sidekick wearing a leather catsuit.


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 21, 2005)

Pearl Harbor was a terrible movie in my opinion.  It has an awesome message on how the event happened and the lives that were lost, but it was the cheapest and gayest script I had ever seen!


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 21, 2005)

Pearl Harbor sucked! 

Also, doubt anyone has heard this but a movie called "Dry and Sorry" A shitty movie with no proper storyline, people who cannot act and the cheesiest ending! Its 3 hours long and it came on BBC1.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hahaha Lost in translation..it even won an oscar.YUCK!!!!!!!! I really love "think movies" like donnie darko,spirited away and such..but this really really sucked. We follow a chick with Bill Murray..oh the pain!


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 21, 2005)

I've already talked at length about why I hate Lost in Translation so much, so here's the Cliffs Notes version:

* omg the japaneze are different from us!!!
* shots of as much as five minutes of absolutely nothing happening
* awkward "romance" that makes The Breakfast Club look like Casablanca
* Bill Murray's comic talent grossly abused
* celebrates melancholy
* overall, a film that would not have got made if the director wasn't her father's daughter


----------



## She-Wolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Fire in the Amazones is crap.
And Sandra Bullocks haircut is horrible!!


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Nov 21, 2005)

Napoleon Dynamite, biggest failure ever (not the worst, but the biggest)


----------



## Naruto Yondaime (Nov 21, 2005)

teh great gatsby
and all the educational films that we watch at school


----------



## Lexiefaye (Nov 21, 2005)

The Reefer Madness - one of the few films I've ever actually shut off in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2005)

No OnE said:
			
		

> Napoleon Dynamite, biggest failure ever (not the worst, but the biggest)




I agree, this movie sucked so much, how people thought it was funny is beyond me...


----------



## Shogun (Nov 24, 2005)

Street mother fucking fighter and anything with Steven Seagal (even though he is my favourite actor, he is so bad it is good he has some sort of job!!!!)


----------



## Kakashi_owns (Nov 24, 2005)

The worst movie i've ever seen recently(not very actually) would be alone in the dark. It was just so stupid! the only good part about the movie was when a guy sitting infront of me through his drink in the air and splashed all over these people heh but he was kicked out for that then i had to go back to watching the movie which sucked...(i saw it in the theater.sp?)


----------



## Nakor (Nov 24, 2005)

Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> I've already talked at length about why I hate Lost in Translation so much, so here's the Cliffs Notes version:
> 
> * omg the japaneze are different from us!!!
> * shots of as much as five minutes of absolutely nothing happening
> ...


so basically its the worst movie because it goes against the typical american movie standard which is:

*happy ending
*fairy tale romance
*movies with comedians must be funny
*no artistic freedom allowed


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 25, 2005)

No OnE said:
			
		

> Napoleon Dynamite, biggest failure ever (not the worst, but the biggest)



No Napoleon Dynamite isnt the baddest movie ever. Its just fun to see how the actors play and how the script is. They made it just because its so crappy and thats the humor of it. Don't you get that ?
So it isnt the worst movie ever, i consider it even a "cool" movie :


----------



## Gene (Nov 30, 2005)

I can only think of Fat Albert for now.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah street fighter with van dam was bad. terrible, just terrible.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Nov 30, 2005)

the proclaimed "worst movie ever" howard the duck was better than both strange brew and half baked.


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2005)

i didn't like resisdent evil to much, such a shame, could of been so much better


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 30, 2005)

HULK

damn that was the lamest movie ever
its a movie not a comic!! 

DOOM
the rock is as bad as it is but this movie lacked content
and the ending was pure crap

ELEKTRA
you'd think that after daredevil they'd make a good movie with a hottie like jennifer garner, but instead they make a movie even worse then daredevil

SAW II
first of all saw was a fucking good scary and well thought out movie saw II is a creation of fame, because the first was so succesfull they rushed into the second movie so now it lacks a believing storie, it lacks the point of the story, people die for no apperant reason
and the ending so sooooooooooooo lame, its a disgrase towards the first movie


----------



## Seany (Dec 15, 2005)

Tomb Raider 2 was pretty awful, i could tell it was rubbish at the start when she punched the shark and it ran off, lol like that would happen...
only thing good about the movie was those shadow monsters.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 15, 2005)

Cube



i mean...yuck,what's the big deal about this movie


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 15, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Cube
> 
> 
> 
> i mean...yuck,what's the big deal about this movie




dude! :amazed Cube is a good movie

now.. Hyper Cube thats a different story...s



anyway

the proclaimed worst movie ever is :

Alone in the Dark
OMFG!!! christian slater and tara reid should be shot 
fuck that movie was bad. 
animated gun fire?
get the fuck outta here

and another
Conffessions of a teenage dramaqueen

damn fuck shit 
cant you biches act?
i want to say at least a hottie like lindsay lohan is in it
but she isnt even hot in this movie


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 17, 2005)

Anacondas

omg, what has happend to the world


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 18, 2005)

blues said:
			
		

> Dungeons & Dragons



I don't know what the hell they were thinking when they made that. They even made a damn *sequel*. O_O


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 19, 2005)

1. The Doctor (1991)
2. The Matrix Reloaded (2003)
3. End of Evangelion (1997)
4. War of the Worlds (2005)
5. Mortal Kombat: Annihilation (1997)
6. Beverly Hills Brats (1989)
7. The Sixth Sense (1999)
8. Woman's World (1954)
9. Malèna (2000)
10. Cocoon (1985)

_This is the most honest list I've made to date.  I think "The Doctor" has become a lock for #1 - a film which is characterized by its main character failing to learn anything throughout his ordeal, although the film tries to make you think he does.  On the other hand, End of Evangelion will probably show up on my Top Ten at least once next year, but right now I can't stand that movie._


----------



## GeniuS (Dec 20, 2005)

Napoleon Dynamite, they made us watch it at camp it's sooooooooooo bad. WORST MOVIE EVER!


----------



## gamesector (Dec 22, 2005)

You Got Served, New Jack City and 50 Cent's Get Rich or Die Tryin' are the worst films I've ever seen. Yeh, I watch a lot of films like that.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 26, 2005)

Super Mario Bros. movie.

I love Mario and mostly all of his games, but this movie was shit.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 26, 2005)

Meh...I liked End of Evangelion...

Anyway: Lizzie maguire and Olsen twin movies aside,

1.) From Justin to Kelly
2.) The Passion of the Christ
3.) Fahrenheit 9/11
4.) Super Babies 2: Baby Genius's
5.) Shrek 2
6.) The Adventures of Shark Boy and Lava Girl
7.) Somethings Gotta Give
8.) You Got Served
9.) The Sisterhood of the traveling pants
10.) Hulk

Other unhonorable mentions include: Alexander, Fantastic Four, Treasure Planet, and Chicken Little.


----------



## Dav1s (Dec 26, 2005)

christmas with the kranks, fantastic 4, shrek 1 & 2, revenge of the nerds (all of the series)


----------



## keikun17 (Dec 26, 2005)

Predator II. Totally disgusted.


----------



## illusion (Dec 29, 2005)

mary_sonnie said:
			
		

> the proclaimed "worst movie ever" howard the duck was better than both strange brew and half baked.



*tries to resist negging you*

How the hell can you say Half-baked was worse than Howard the Duck? I can only assume you smoke crack, instead of weed.


----------



## sharingan_clan213 (Dec 30, 2005)

Okay good topic...In my English class we watched a movie on the book Of Mice and Men. Its a good book, but the movie was horible. Its sucks. It plays by that one guy who got of for rapping his wife...dont remember the name


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

Will Ferrel Kids movies.......


----------



## Keele (Dec 30, 2005)

GeniuS said:
			
		

> Napoleon Dynamite, they made us watch it at camp it's sooooooooooo bad. WORST MOVIE EVER!


i hear you my brother


----------



## FrouFrou (Jan 1, 2006)

ohh my, anything that is aired on holidays


----------



## Kin (Jan 1, 2006)

although I do like Depp, his movie "secret window" sucks.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 1, 2006)

artificial intelligence, the story is pathetic and the damn thing just never ended!!!!! by half way i just _wanted_ it to end.


----------



## Broken Wings (Jan 1, 2006)

Adams family reunion. POINTLESS and it made me cry


----------



## Broleta (Jan 1, 2006)

40 year old virgin T_T


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 3, 2006)

My friend saw 40 yr old virgin and said it was not something to watch with the parents. Also this thread is now exatly one year old!! I just thought that needed to be said.


----------



## The_Lemming (Jan 3, 2006)

Speed and Speed 2: Cruise Control....'nuff said.


----------



## Copyright (Jan 3, 2006)

My personal Favourites in this category:

Dullest Movie: American Graffiti, hailed as a landmark nostalgia for it's time is now simply 2 hours of unrealistic feelgood nonsense

Most Implausible: Jason X, Jason Vorhees comes back and goes to space. 

Worst Ending: Star Wars Ep3. Not a bad movie overall however the whole deal with the pregnancy should not have been bought up at all... The immortal words "Luke.. I am your farther" and "There is another Skywalker" now have no meaning for future generations who watch the movies in the "correct order"... Nice going Dumbass (That really annoyed me knowing the most dramatic moments would be ruined for everyone growing up)

Worst book to movie translation: The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, Anyone who's read the books saw that as a truly unforgivable travesty.

Biggest Let Down: Star Wars Ep 1, (Nope still not over it).


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 3, 2006)

_New Bottom Ten list as of 1/3/2006:_

1. Terms of Endearment (1983)
2. City of Angels (1998)
3. You've Got Mail (1998)
4. The Doctor (1991)
5. Bish?jo senshi Sailor Moon R (1993)
6. Woman's World (1954)
7. Mal?na (2000)
8. Cocoon (1985)
9. Thumbelina (1994)
10. The Matrix Revolutions (2003)

_Everything changes, I suppose.  While I still hate "The Doctor", it's not nearly as manipulative as the movies I've listed above it, which exist only to drag tears out of the audience.  As a fan of Sailormoon, it's somewhat painful to admit that I hate the R movie, but it stands as a testament to how badly Takeuchi-sensei's franchise was raped by Mr. Kunihiko Ikuhara (of _Revolutionary Girl Utena_ infamy).  All the other entries should be self-explanatory, I believe._


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 3, 2006)

The worst movie I ever saw was MAtrix Revolutions.

I don't wach too many movies


----------



## Byakuy? Kuchiki (Jan 4, 2006)

Escaflowne: The Movie.  I can't believe they sum up everything in the anime with 1 hr 38 long movie.


----------



## happygolucky (Jan 4, 2006)

Cheaper by the Dozen. Oh my GOD. I can't believe I was forced to watch that crap. Hilary Duff is an evil whore and I hate all cheezy-weezy family movies. );


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 5, 2006)

Copyright said:
			
		

> Worst book to movie translation: The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, Anyone who's read the books saw that as a truly unforgivable travesty.



the book was so amazingly funny and the movie thought that for some retarted reason thought that keeping the book's plot would ruin everything. sometimes i wonder what the HELL they are thinking. 



			
				pathetic excuse in the defence of these morons said:
			
		

> but there is only so much you can do with a 3 hour film



its more that just a few details. they go fuck with the major points of the plot and make something that just doesnt work


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 5, 2006)

Uh, seeing as how every single production of HHG2G has had a different continuity, I don't think you have the right to bitch about changed stuff in the Disney movie.


----------



## Peliqua (Jan 5, 2006)

The Chronicles of Narnia is the worst movie I've ever seen (What? Jesus? WHERE?), closely followed by every Woody Allen movie made after 1995.


----------



## Heroic (Jan 6, 2006)

The movie Chronicles of Narnia sucked, but the book was pretty good, I read it when I was a little boy . The worst movie i've seen was probably BlairWitch Project


----------



## Shogun (Jan 6, 2006)

street fighter the movie, come on people! if you have watched it you know what i'm talkin' 'bout


----------



## Chairman (Jan 6, 2006)

Dawn of the dead, both original and remake. They suck.


----------



## vanh (Jan 6, 2006)

Fantastic Four, i came to see the movie only because of Jessica Alba, but she looks so ugly in those clothes


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 6, 2006)

The Day After Tomorrow was pretty dumb...I mean at the end of the movie they were running from cold temperatures...

"Quick! Faster! The temperature is catching up to us! Jump through this door and we'll lose it!"

Not to mention the fact that the whole world just suddenly explodes in weather changes...

Lastly, Mexico saved the world, enough said.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 6, 2006)

The Street Fighter movie is #11 on my list.

Ah, but which one?


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 6, 2006)

Chairman said:
			
		

> Dawn of the dead, both original and remake. They suck.


you suck! orignal Dawn is an awsome flick


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 7, 2006)

Blood (anime) YUCK


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 7, 2006)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> orignal Dawn is an awsome flick


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 7, 2006)

ah i see i spelled one word wrong,big deal  look its the end of the world omg


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2006)

sin city hands down.


----------



## i<3kakashi (Jan 9, 2006)

Ancient Evil. So bad it wasnt even funny. Its about Anubis. in the beginning, this teenager is fighting anubis with a stick, while anubis had a machete and they looked like they were pretending they were in star wars. 
machete x stick, huh? i wonder which...


----------



## cloin (Jan 9, 2006)

Worst movie I've ever seen?  _Demon Warp_.


----------



## Ruri (Jan 10, 2006)

I was forced to sit through Christmas with the Kranks, and it was a _very_ painful experience. >.<


----------



## SandNinjaTemari (Jan 11, 2006)

The 60's version of the cartoon animal version of Around the World in 80 Days and Napolean Dynamite.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2006)

Kobody knows........


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 13, 2006)

SandNinjaTemari said:
			
		

> The 60's version of the cartoon animal version of Around the World in 80 Days and Napolean Dynamite.



Napolean dynamite was a great film...you poor unenlighten fool! 

Worst film has to be anything with chesy chase (except caddyshack only good film hes in! )


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 13, 2006)

The Timothy Hines War of the Worlds: Let's watch the same person burn to death three times, writhing in pain as translucent flames consume their bodies and turn them to poorly animated CGI skeletons.


----------



## cooiecooie (Jan 15, 2006)

The worst movie i've ever seen (that i can think of right now is the day after tomorrow and 28 days later but then again i can't think of all the bad movies i've seen since i don't like to think of how much time i've wasted on them.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 16, 2006)

worst movie i had to see was irobot WORST movie eva


----------



## Jonas (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh, it's got to be something like 'The 6:th Day' with Arnold S. We don't need more Arnold god dammit.


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 16, 2006)

The 6th Day that was on last night...I wasted an hour of my life...I want it back! After an hour I gave up watching it!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 16, 2006)

Harold and Kumar go to White Castle.  It was -beyond- retarded.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 16, 2006)

Digimon the movie(US Version). It was edited so much that it didn't even make any sense.


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 16, 2006)

the 6th sense!another movie that sucks


----------



## Railith (Jan 16, 2006)

Terror Toons, nothing is worse than Terror Toons.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jan 17, 2006)

half these movies i never heard about


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 17, 2006)

*Van Helsing and Doom*

Somebody kill me, PLEASE! Thxbai.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

Wh ythe hell did you even bother seeing DOOM? XD

Fantastic Four was aweful. Why the hell did they ruin Dr. Doom in that manner?

Oh, and Kill Bill seriously blows.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 17, 2006)

Doom I was curious on how much it sucks.

And dude Kill Bill is awesome, hardly the worst movie you could ever see.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

I seriously wanted someone to rip my balls off when itfinished. Aside from the awesome Stuido Gonzo animation portion, the remainder of the flick was  as exciting as watching my grandma knitting. It's not the worst, but painfully close.


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 17, 2006)

The Bourne supremacy i fell asleep 20 mins into the movie ><


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Helsing, Underworld, Battlefield Earth (actually this one gets 2 nominations), Star Wars, Episodes I, II and III.


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

I forsee a hoard of Jedi cosplaying geeks attacking Cata while he goes to work tomorrow.


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 17, 2006)

yea all star wars are really boring and i havent even watched the 3rd cus i hate em


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I forsee a hoard of Jedi cosplaying geeks attacking Cata while he goes to work tomorrow.



They are welcome to try, I've broken a lightsaber or two in my days.

Really though, those episodes completely lacked decent characterization...even Ewan MacGregor couldn't hold it together (and I thought he made a damn good Obi-Wan).

They were shit eye candy.


----------



## hatsuka (Jan 17, 2006)

Showgirls.

End of story.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Hahahah  yeah, even for a softcore flick, Showgirls was really bad.

Oh and Demolition Man.

Ugh


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2006)

I cried whle watching the first 5 minutes of charlies angels. That event will scar me for life.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2006)

Hhahahahahahah

I never liked the show, so I was only mildly horrified by Hollywoods usual chopshop patchjob approach.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

dose eye candy make them some of the worst you've seen..?


----------



## CHEEZEWILLENDYOU! (Jan 18, 2006)

Some of the worst movies I've ever seen were From Justin to Kelly, You Got Served, and Son of the Mask.


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 23, 2006)

Actually the worst movie I ever seen was Open water, realy bad movie and I didnt even bother finnish it, its the same as Sin City, never got a hold of that movie(Tho Jessica was realy hot)  =)


----------



## Obsessor (Jan 23, 2006)

xxShikamaruxx said:
			
		

> The Village



'Nough said. >.>;


----------



## Miharu_Watanabe (Jan 23, 2006)

Any kiddy movie, Chicken Little, and George of the Jungle 2.

Chicken Little is lameee ... -.- they talked to much, the action was as dull as the one in those next cartoons, and the only good thing about the movie was that song and the graphics.

As for George of the Jungle 2, it just wasn't as good as the first one. A total rip-off.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 23, 2006)

CHEEZEWILLENDYOU! said:
			
		

> Some of the worst movies I've ever seen were From Justin to Kelly, You Got Served, and Son of the Mask.



I saw Son of the Mask a few weeks ago and it sucked.


----------



## blackdragon2187 (Jan 26, 2006)

The hulk....i still want my money back >_<


----------



## uchihafangirl15 (Jan 26, 2006)

They showed the movie Bad Company on a bus I was on coming back from NYC, and it got soooo confused it made my head hurt really bad


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 27, 2006)

blackdragon2187 said:
			
		

> The hulk....i still want my money back >_<



I don't know why so many people hated the Hulk. I expected a big ass green guy to run around and destroy shit and that's what I got, so i left the theaters happy.


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 27, 2006)

thirteen, it is about a teenager who gets out of control, doing drugs and shit. It was like......boring.


----------



## SuM3kY (Jan 27, 2006)

seven swords


----------



## Powerman (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord of War, I actually thought it was a pretty good movie and I can see how alot of what happened is pretty true.

The ending was a bit of a put off for me though.


----------



## FEFFRock (Jan 31, 2006)

Super Mario Brothers


----------



## Chaos Saiyajin (Feb 1, 2006)

Probably the Hulk...That movie sucked total ass...


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 3, 2006)

underworld 2


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2006)

stewie griffin the untold story


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Feb 5, 2006)

Pokemon the movie


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 5, 2006)

House of the dead 2 !!


----------



## Chas3265 (Feb 5, 2006)

They made a second one?


----------



## Sakura (Feb 5, 2006)

the Hulk. _definitely_

and Son of the Mask. oh _god_....


----------



## itachi62 (Feb 9, 2006)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> Mine would have to be Dracula 3000. A close second would be Starship Troopers 2.


Fo sho


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 10, 2006)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> thirteen, it is about a teenager who gets out of control, doing drugs and shit. It was like......boring.




i actually really liked that movie 
it was kinda real and fast paste

that and evan rachel wood and nikki reid are the fokking smexxorz 


anway back to evil bad movies

"when a stranger calls"

people dont go see this movie 
its a stereotype babysitter gets stalk phonecalls only to find out the guy is inside the house then they wrestle a bit
she acts like a stupid mofo srceams all the time instead of getting a baseball bat
the guy gets caught by the police the girl wakes up in hospital having a nightmare of him being back but he isnt and that is the end of the movie

iv just saved you all 8 bucks

this is the entire movie just as ive explained it here


----------



## pislayer (Feb 12, 2006)

The worst movies that I have ever seen were Tenement, Ice Queen and House Of The Dead 2.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 14, 2006)

2046, but it had the best soundtrack ever


----------



## Ashura (Feb 14, 2006)

Hitch.... I just couldn't stand this movie.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 14, 2006)

Blair Witch Project....Sucked!


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm sure there're much worst ones that i havent seen but so far ones i've seen, i've to say i dont like kill bill 1...is so unrealistic, i guess that's the point? but story is stupid too ><"


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Feb 17, 2006)

from the bits and pieces i've seen of it...spiceworld


----------



## graysocks (Feb 28, 2006)

Brokeback Mountain. I know it is critically aclaimed and all this but it really is the worst movie i have ever seen. Nothing happens for ages and when something does happen the little significance it has it dragged out beyond belief. A good idea done badly imo


----------



## kire (Mar 1, 2006)

the wonderful icecream suite..i mean wtf!
Kung pow
blair witch
..i cant think of anymore..i must have forgotten about the rest on purpose..


----------



## Raptor (Mar 1, 2006)

Blair Witch Proyect 2
Kazzam


----------



## ~DmItrY~ (Mar 2, 2006)

The Produsers  SUCK!!1 Jokes aren't funny at all! The legue of extraordinary gentleman is also terrible.


----------



## TenTigerz (Mar 9, 2006)

General rule 4 me is : any movie I refuse to watch more than once:
Live-Action anime adapted by hollywood will usually top my list like Street Fighter and Fist of the North Star. E.T the Extra-terrestrial is overrated. I hear that Devlin & Emmerich (ID4, Godzilla, Stargate) are doing Dragon-Ball; I'm predicting 2 thumbs way-the-fuck down (Son-Goku and all the characters that are OBVIOUSLY ORIENTAL will be played by white Hollywood's flavors-of-the-moment).
Any movie that has 'visible minorities' (Anyone not white) in token roles gets a cocked-eyebrow from me, even if the movie itself kicks-much-ass.
I dunno, Hollywood just tires me out, sometimes.


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 15, 2006)

"Alone In The Dark"

Probably the worst film ever to be adapted from a game series. It's worse than the Res Evil films and that is definatly saying something!

Good heavens, they let him direct again of all people.

The "him," of course, is Uwe Boll, who was last seen putting a neutron bomb of awfulness known as "House of the Dead" into theaters back in 2003. A German-born "filmmaker," Boll has demonstrated himself as a man of cloudy judgment, with an eye fiercely focused on some of most hackneyed and outrageously misguided visuals seen in recent years. If anyone were pondering what Ed Wood would be like today if he were armed with foreign financing and computer effects, look no further than Boll. He's the modern day equivalent, without the angora charm. 

"Alone in the Dark" is the second video game-inspired film from Boll (a third, "Bloodrayne," is due this fall), and while it appears to be a genre he likes to work in, he hasn't shown any particular aptitude for it yet. "Dark" is the same inexcusable mess "House" was, only this time Boll has a little more money and an even more banal video game to work with. "Alone" is designed to be a haunted house film, punctuated by elements of the supernatural and copious amounts of gunfire. Yet, Boll can't even manage to deliver that simple recipe for B-level entertainment. What he accomplishes in 90 life-sucking minutes is far more confusing (I couldn't even begin to explain the ridiculously labyrinthine plot that Boll only has a loose grip on), unforgivable, and amateurish.

Maybe it's because Boll is German, and his desperate and lackluster visual style is simply trying too hard to recreate the American MTV movie experience that nobody likes in the first place. That would explain why Boll is using slo-mo, open-shutter, and bullet-time photography while the rest of cinema is slowly moving on from those camera tricks. It also might shed some light on his frightful selection and direction of actors, which could give the average soap opera the shakes. While Christian Slater plays it safe by completely shutting down any semblance of personality in an attempt to butch up for his action hero role, co-stars Stephen Dorff (as a 'roided up government agent) and Tara Reid (playing, get this, a museum curator) have taken it upon themselves to try to inject some much needed life into the tedious proceedings. However, because this is Dorff and Reid we're talking about after all, the effort is seriously in vain. Boll couldn't care less about his performances anyway (or the absurd costuming and set design for that matter), for that takes away precious time for nonsensical, only-clear-in-Boll's-mind dramatics and the special effects, which are lukewarm at best. 

To see that Boll hasn't learned anything from the pummeling "House of the Dead" took is disappointing to observe. "Alone in the Dark" is simply the same garbage action/horror cinema, reheated to cover the taste, and served under a different name to cash on the recent, artistically crippling horror renaissance. Since Boll has no interest in improving his direction, even in the face of overwhelming proof that he should, there's still no reason to pay attention to his movies. ---- 0/10


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 21, 2006)

Lancelot (the one with Sean Connery and Richard gere, it sucked big time and it offends me)
Underworld (one or two, both ridiculous and copy not only Storyteller's rpgs, but also Annie Rice and Blade, and still sucks)
The recent Star Wars Trilogy (the movies have no script, they make no sense, most actors are horrible in it, specially the _girl_ that plays Darth Vader, he is a crying baby, and, for me, the movies ruined the other trilogy, I have no respect for Darth Vader, or the Emperor, or Yoda, or Obi-wan, now)
Alone in the Dark (sure its terrible)
Blade 3 (awful ending for an otherwise good trilogy)
Dungeons & Dragons, the movie (tell me one good thing about this movie)
and a few more, but those are really awful.


----------



## Seany (Mar 21, 2006)

StarShip Troopers 2. This is fucking terrible. The first one was bearable, but this one is just horrible.


----------



## princesstaco (Mar 22, 2006)

~Mighty Ducks Three. (Although it is fun to yell 'Goalie's got a big butt' at hockey games)

~House of the Dead. 
      Just. Dont. Watch. It. 
No plot, horrible acting, horrible dialogue, special effects are stupid. The best part of the movie was easily the FBI warning at the beginning.


----------



## tank! (Mar 22, 2006)

night_succubus said:
			
		

> from the bits and pieces i've seen of it...spiceworld


haven't seen it, but judging by people's responses, yeah..

Van Helsing wasn't the worst i've seen, but possibly the biggest letdown.

Also, as an aside: The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen would have tobe a the top of the list of films with great potential that just fell through and into the toilet bowl.


----------



## miaofen (Mar 26, 2006)

ops.. i forgotten already


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Mar 26, 2006)

Harold and Kumar go to White Castle

Or whatever the name was. That was the cheesiest, most retarded movie I have ever seen; yet I sat and watched every last minute of it.


----------



## Fingon (Mar 27, 2006)

Scary movie 2 and 3. I don't understand why there are actually people who like such movies..


----------



## hazakura (Mar 31, 2006)

way too many to list


----------



## gamesector (Apr 3, 2006)

You Got Served - Shocking
50 Cent: Get Rich or Die Tryin' - My name is 50 Cent, love me...er...no!
Battle Royale 2 also disappointed me because the first film was awesome.


----------



## Vaizard (Apr 7, 2006)

LostMercenary, I agree totally.  Uwe Boll is satan, and Alone in the Dark is a crime against cinema.  

Along with anything Uwe Boll has made, I'd say most of the films shown on MST3K could easily take the cake. "Manos: The Hands of Fate" for example. >.>


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 8, 2006)

Mouse Hunt was pretty lousy, but one think I'll always hate: Animal Farm, the live action version. Augh!! What a piece o' hell! Only force people you hate to see it!


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 8, 2006)

Ohh yeah, I completely agree with Alia on the recent Star Wars trilogy floppers. "What a piece of _junk!_" a quote from the original 1st. But that Lucas! He's completely lost that great humanity delivered in the originals! Sold his soul to the digital devil. Rant,rant,rant...


----------



## Obito Shisui (Apr 8, 2006)

Queen of the Damned (What happened?)
The 1st 3 Star Wars episodes (This is what happens when George Lucas takes complete control.  I knew it would be bad.)


----------



## DarkerDragon (Apr 12, 2006)

Kazaam was pretty bad all around. Shaq definitely was not cut out to be an actor.


----------



## king nothing (Apr 13, 2006)

scary movie 3

blew balls
just like the 4th one will


----------



## DarkerDragon (Apr 13, 2006)

Also, I've heard the Hulk sucks major monkey balls, but I myself have never seen it. But from what I've heard from just about everyone I know that has seen it, it is horrible.


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 14, 2006)

All the scary movies.
The hulk
The new Carlito's way (a piece of shit, compared to the old one)


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 14, 2006)

I used to thing The Ring was really cool, but then I realized how funky it really is. That doesn't count as a "worst movie", but this one might: Polyesthar.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Adventures of Sharkboy and Lavagirl. =/


----------



## spirishman (Apr 14, 2006)

Stuck between torque, the cave, and stay alive. None can top that amount of suckage.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2006)

Catwoman, most shit movies i just flick the station over, catwoman i had to watch, screw wasting the cinema ticket.

So far i havent been dragged into shitty movies, coz i dont go to movies with my gf.


----------



## Lordjin (Apr 15, 2006)

i say the ring it sucks big time i didnt like it it didnt make sence i wanted my money back.


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 19, 2006)

*MISSION IMPOSSIBLE*
*M:i2*
*m:Ie32324324324343qesaas*
and
*MISSION POSSIBLE.*
AND
*KIM POSSIBLE*


----------



## kire (Apr 23, 2006)

WIZARD OF OZZ (dont even get me started )
anchorman
zoolander
torque


----------



## yumcha (Apr 26, 2006)

Basically all movies based on comics, fantastic 4, x-men, hulk, etc.


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

omg torque i just watched this movie
it is the corniest movie ive ever seen in my life


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 28, 2006)

far away...

some gay ass movie with tom cruise and nicole kidman


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 28, 2006)

Dracula 3000 and The Final Cut (Robin Williams was in it, I couldn't even finish that one)


----------



## Molekage (Apr 28, 2006)

american version of the jackie chan film drunken master. it switched between cantonese and surfer/cowboy accents. it was amazing... ly bad.
things that also get this award is episode III, the order, and anger management.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 28, 2006)

What Dreams May Come:  Robin Williams


----------



## king nothing (Apr 29, 2006)

Kickero said:
			
		

> What Dreams May Come:  Robin Williams


that movie was killer bro


----------



## Heroin (Apr 29, 2006)

DAm i hatted scray movey 1 it was soooo gay... I liked scary move 2 and 4.... 3 was ok...


----------



## Ashura (Apr 29, 2006)

I can now add that 9/11 movie to the list of sucky movies.


----------



## Anego (Apr 29, 2006)

hm.. well... I think... all American Pie are worst.. sorry..


----------



## Alya-Sasuke (Apr 30, 2006)

the worst movie i've ever seen,, is 

12 Monkeys , bruce willis and Brad pitt.. :S i didn't understand anything and it was so long.. oh man, what a boring movie!


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Spawn
Street fighter
The postman - kevin costner tripe


----------



## starsun (Apr 30, 2006)

When I saw a promotional pic of 2046 I thought WOW... so I downloaded it like 6-7 months ago and FUCK...


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 30, 2006)

I just saw a SCI-FI movie called "monkey king".

It couldnt have been more crappy.


----------



## yummysasuke (May 2, 2006)

I remember seeing Kung Pow Enter the Fist (I think that's the correct full title) and it was a waste of my damn money!


----------



## RealaMoreno (May 2, 2006)

Alya-Sasuke said:
			
		

> the worst movie i've ever seen,, is
> 
> 12 Monkeys , bruce willis and Brad pitt.. :S i didn't understand anything and it was so long.. oh man, what a boring movie!




Yeah, that movie wasn't too good. But insane Brad Pitt was funny as hell!


----------



## masterpopo2 (May 2, 2006)

anything by my most hated director uwe bowwell or as i like to call him your smelly bowwels could make a better movei than these


----------



## Keme (May 2, 2006)

The worst movie I have seen was Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Blood Stained Sand (May 5, 2006)

Manos: The Hands of Fate  -The pain...

Dragon Fighter  -Stock footage ahoy!

Prototype -Not so much bad as misleading. I take that back, it is bad.


----------



## Sieg (May 5, 2006)

Any of the crappy horror remakes that came out.


----------



## Ai_Kotobuki (May 5, 2006)

hostel for me


----------



## pislayer (May 6, 2006)

How to deal has got to be the movie that sucked big time for me. It's the story of a girl who got disillusioned with the concept of love because of the circumstances of the people that surrounds her. Blah, blah, blah, boring boring boring. The movie begins with the development of ms. disillusioned's character being cynical about her concept of love and relationships and what do you know? she was boinking her boyfriend five minutes later in the couch. I mean, how "sarcastic" can you get? I don't know if the whole production of the film is a believer of feng shui because water seems to be the most important element in the film. There was a scene where her best friend's boyfriend died and she opted to stand in the rain after the funeral. Get out of the rain bitch, he's not your boyfriend. What the hell were you thinking? I know that rain is suppose to signify drastic changes or liberation and other mumbo jumbos but at the speed of the director's brain, I'm pretty sure it was not about that at all. There was even a scene where the dam opened up and they were kissing, a moment which is supposed to be construed as the triumph of love but I was busy hugging the toilet bowl trying so hard to control the bile rising from my throat. AAAARRRRGGGGHHH! Mandy Moore was pretty rude in her character, I mean you just barged in inside the room of your bestfriend, while she was fornicating and you just stood there smiling. Haven't you heard of knocking and how about leaving? They were fucking, for crying out loud! There was also a scene where she and the dork walked in and some couple were perfoming sex and they just walked in casually. There must be a shortage of rooms because later they were doing acrobatic configurations in the bed. Nasty, huh?! Mandy Moore was really acting and yeah, a word of advice, stop pouting your lips because they are naturally pouty, whether you like it or not, it's not like you have a choice. Thing is, Trent Ford looks prettier than her and everytime he kisses her I couldn't help but worry that she might end up swallowing him. Huh! talk about black holes! As usual, the ending is the wedding scene but this time it's different the reception takes place in the hospital.


----------



## Seany (May 6, 2006)

I'll add more to my list.


Batman Forever,Batman and Robin- Terribly cheesy
The Hulk- just.....crap
The Time Machine- one of the most boring movies ever.
A Bug's Life- shit.
The Incredibles- i don't see why it got so much praise.
Torque- Ridiculous 
Scary Movie 4- should of stopped at 3
Star Wars ep 1- terrible.
Hellboy- i wouldn't watch it again because it put me to sleep
The Avengers- horrible.
13 Ghosts- charaters where annoying as hell.
The Punisher- just shit.
Spy Kids- whoever made this should be ashamed.
Ice Age- i don't know where to start..
Scooby Doo 2- not a very good sequel..
Cats & Dogs- gone too far with this..
Legend- crap
Street Fighter- you know the answer lol
All James Bonds- so unrealistic and terrible
Not Another Teen Movie- not funny
Chicken Little- unbearable
The Chronicles of Narnia- could of been so much better...
Hannibal- very dull
Lost in Space- yawn.
Jaws 2,3 and 4- yeah, just stop with the sequels would ya.
E.T- boring
From Dusk till Dawn- starts out good and then it's just wtf! at the end
Mission Impossible 2- ridiculous 
Jurassic Park- just lol
Ratrace- shite
Blair Witch Project- horrible
Nickelodeon movies- they try to hard to be funny
Power Rangers- crap
The village- you know why
Holloween movies- predictable crap
Scream sequels- terrible
Jason x- lmao..
Men in Black 1&2- rubbish
Planet of the Apes- boring
FF Spirits Within- where's the action!!!
Spiderman The Dragon's Challenge- so bad that it's funny
Thunderbirds- Just fucking terrible
Charles Angels- ....
The Others- so boring
Jeepers Creepers- crap
Son of the Mask- what a waste of money.
Harry Potter- not so good..
Flash Gordan- lol

Ok that's pretty much it


----------



## Bubbles (May 6, 2006)

The Brady Bunch Movie - awful
White Chicks - Worse
The Tallented Mr Ripley - Fell asleep halfway through
Electra - omfg
Cat Woman - OMFG!

There are probably more.

XX


----------



## Heroin (May 6, 2006)

pokemoned the move XD


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2006)

The original movies on the SciFi channel. Does anyone watch them? I see previews of them (my mom watches Ghost Hunters, which sucks) and they look REALLY bad. 
Scary Movie was alright, but I personally like 1 and 2. If they make another, I'm not gonna see it.


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (May 8, 2006)

I would have to say Escaflowne was the WORST movie i have ever seen. Did anyone else get that ending AT ALL?!?!?!?!


----------



## Slicer (May 8, 2006)

The worst movie I ever seen has got to be Office Killer. What a piece of crap.


----------



## bluegender_2k (May 8, 2006)

it has to be "glen or glenda" had to force myself through it


----------



## Fysh (May 8, 2006)

Confessions of teenage drama queen.  I can't believe my friend conned me into seeing that shit.  Just because "mean girls" was good doesn't mean every lindsay lohan movie is.


----------



## Heroin (May 8, 2006)

x-men
star wars 2
the hulk
super size me


----------



## Fysh (May 8, 2006)

^X-men???  NOOO I can't wait till the third one comes out!  Midnight showing, yay!

I'll agree with Episode II though.


----------



## Ippy (May 8, 2006)

^Yeah, Ep2 was so-so.  At least Ep1 had Maul.  Ep3 was looking *REAL* good until Obi-Wan started crying about "Younglings!"

The Hot Hinata, how can anyone not like The Hulk?

Anyway, 
Stick It(worst movie of all time.....ever.....I wanted to kill myself)
Once Upon a Time in China 1,2,3(I like Jet Li, but it pains me to think about these movies)
Dude, Where's My Car?
Friday After Next(shameful)


----------



## Heroin (May 9, 2006)

-office killer
-doom
-power rangers XD lol
-glen or glenda

kon-sama...beacuse I dont like the color green, and i thought the acting was bad...C:


----------



## Lost Mercenary (May 9, 2006)

Alone In The Dark
House Of the Dead

Basically anything by that shit director named Uwe Boll.


----------



## plebian182 (May 10, 2006)

Matrix 2,3 and House of Flying daggers they all bored me senseless


----------



## Kazahashi (May 12, 2006)

Lets see.

Bedazzled
Hulk
Daredevil
The League of Extrodaniry Gentlmen
Starship Troopers
Starship Troopers 2
Darkness
The Grudge
The Ring
The Ring 2
Ringu
And the Japanese Version of The Grudge. (Cant Remember the Name of it.)
Mr. 3000
Hero
Wild Wild West
Creepshow
Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
The cat in the Hat
Final Fantasy: Spirits Within ( Its okay, but i didnt like it. )
Taxi
Mom and Dad Save the World
Super Size Me
Wing Commander
Dracula 3000
Catwoman
RoboCop
RoboCop 2
RoboCop 3

And i have many more.


----------



## Harlita (May 12, 2006)

Troy
Dude Where's My Car


----------



## Dejiko (May 12, 2006)

fun with dick and jane..... but it's sorta funny....


----------



## BakaKage (May 12, 2006)

an anime movie

Prince of Tennis: The Movie

garbage, pure garbage


----------



## Roy (May 18, 2006)

catwomen that movie sucked big time


----------



## ScorchPSO (May 18, 2006)

Return of the Living dead 3. It was so badly made it was actually funny.


----------



## CarolinaB (May 22, 2006)

I dunno how it was called, but it's older than me. It has that dude from Days of Our lives, the one that did the famus shower scene where the last two years where only a dream

It's about a writer that has a son that can't walk and they go to a ranch and there he meets some blonde chick that is completly psico, but he doesn't notice (dumbass) and for some reason he falls in love with her and they married like a week after they meet, even though she was already engaded. Anyway, long story short, she get's possive and scar his friends and familly away,  she drowns his sons, throw herself down some stairs to provoke an abortion and in the end she kills herself to frame her sister/cousin and the sister goes to trail even through only a brain dead person would belive she kill her. My god it was sooo bad, I don't even know why I watched it, and know Fox reruns it all the freaking time!!! DANM MOVIE!!!


----------



## Dastek (May 23, 2006)

I remember one movie I saw a few yews ago called Ticks!  It was a really badly done horror movie that was made I think in the 80s.  Basically about these kids who go camping and the forest becomes infested with ticks the size of a fist.  With an apparent "Queen" that was the size of a dog.  The ticks looked like little plastic toys with moving legs.  They would go up to their victim and bump their mouths on them (they didn't even animate the biting... they just bump into people) and blood would go everywhere.  The actors would hold out their leg and say "OMG its biting me help" ::bump bump bump::   "AAARRGGHHHH"  

Meanwhile all they would have to do is kick it off.....


----------



## Kaki (May 23, 2006)

Art school confindential was weak.....and confused...


----------



## Sieg (May 23, 2006)

The hills have eyes remake... it sucked =/


----------



## Supaxile (May 23, 2006)

The Excorcist: The Beginning

BORING


----------



## KageMane (May 29, 2006)

A SOUND OF THUNDER

omg... this wins by far


----------



## Sorsee (May 29, 2006)

A Lot Like Love (I think)

It was moving so slowly my eyes was going to pop out just by staring at the screen. No suspense whatsoever. Thank goodness, I didn't join my movie-goer friends to watch THAT!!

That's like boredom-suicide.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 29, 2006)

Worst movies I've ever seen are _Santa Claus Conquers The Martians_, & _Manos: The Hands of Fate_.  And I'm not talking about the MST3K versions, I've seen the real things.


----------



## azuken (May 29, 2006)

Mortal Kombat 1 & 2
See No Evil
Sideways


----------



## BlueBerry (May 30, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Mortal Kombat 1 & 2
> See No Evil
> Sideways


Mortal Kombat 1 is pure ownage. Anything else is lies upon lies


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 30, 2006)

Silent Hill


----------



## Kuki (Jun 3, 2006)

X-men 3 and the hulk


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 3, 2006)

Date Movie..It sucked.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jun 3, 2006)

I think the worst movie i have ever seen would have to be the Time machine*pukes*

it was so horrible


----------



## Saurus (Jun 3, 2006)

Farenheit 9/11 ....so bored i fell asleep ... it soo dull/wrong and fucking anoying


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 2, 2006)

*Worst Movies of All Time Thread!!*

This is going to be a compiled list of worst movies of all time..Im sure there are so many out there so go ahead and just start listing them. For anyone who doesnt know the movie, it'd be nice if you post a film synopsis or Dvd cover screen shot of something... I'll start it off with.....

*The Blair Witch Project (1999)*  

Possibly the worst thing I've ever seen in my life..It was far from scary...the acting was horrible... the only thing that I have to admit about is, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I got the best sleep in my life...






> *Movie Synopsis*
> Three film students shooting a documentary uncovering the truth behind the legend of the "Blair Witch" enter a deep forest in Maryland and are never heard from again. This film is supposedly their "found footage." Of course, it was all a clever marketing gimmick and wasn't real, but that didn't stop moviegoers from lining up for hours to get a glimpse. Some people called it "the scariest movie ever made." Unfortunately, for the most part, the word of mouth was bogus. While the hype (found primarily in Internet chatrooms)


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 2, 2006)

Never saw it. Looked retarded.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 2, 2006)

Fast and the Furious.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 2, 2006)

That was one of the worst movies everrrrrrrrrrr to


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 2, 2006)

Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. [New and Old]


----------



## Monna (Aug 2, 2006)

When a Stranger Calls

It was boring and the characters were freaking stupid.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 2, 2006)

*Solo*...most people probly never heard of it but it sucked ass. Starred Mario Van Peebles as some stupid cyborg assassain thing.

*Troll 2*....another crappy movie. It was about goblins and had nothing to do with trolls lol.

*Kazaam*....Shaq is a genie, nuff said.

There's a million others I could list...


----------



## Death (Aug 2, 2006)

Once Upon A Time In Mexico.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

revenge of the sith

drunken master


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 2, 2006)

Scarface.

Um. Character.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 2, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> revenge of the sith
> 
> drunken master


No way....Drunken Master was so awsome.

Your talking about the Jackie Chan one right?


----------



## DancingDragonLady (Aug 2, 2006)

The Hulk = worst movie evah


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Aug 3, 2006)

planet of the apes.....not the worst movie ive ever seen but it sucs


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 3, 2006)

Fantastic Four.


----------



## Monna (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, its interesting to see some of the movies that you guys actualy hate.

Some more bad ones... 

The Aviator
The Life Aquatic
Walk the Line


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 3, 2006)

Aeon Flux.


----------



## Kotakasu Yuto (Aug 3, 2006)

Haven't seen it, but "From Justin to Kelly" is supposed to be horrible.


----------



## Biohazard (Aug 3, 2006)

Lady in the water was shittiest thing ive ever watched. I yelled at the very end "Damn that movie sucked" and everyone yelled "Refund". Lol.


----------



## Kotakasu Yuto (Aug 3, 2006)

Actually, there was a lot of hype about Lady In the Water. What exactly ruined the movie for you?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

House Of The Dead

Mortal Kombat 2

That's about it.


----------



## ANBUBooBoo (Aug 3, 2006)

*Robo-Vampire*
*Cat-Man and the Boxer's Blow*

Two of the worst movie's I've ever seen in my life. But they're bad on a level that makes you pity the people in the credits for being attatched to such crap. Funny as hell. By all means, pick them up if you have a Liquidation World anywhere around.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 3, 2006)

Kirei said:
			
		

> Fantastic Four.



Any movie with Jess Alba in a skin tight clothes prancing around the screen is at least a c+ in my books


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 3, 2006)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Angrypasta (Aug 3, 2006)

I recently just watched Final Destination 3, and I thought it was horrible. The most senseless, gratuitous violence packed into 93 minutes. I want my hour and a half back, damnit!

For the record, I never saw Final Destination 1 or 2. But I have the feeling thats a good thing.


----------



## Hibino (Aug 3, 2006)

Daredevil...man, that movie SUCKS!!


----------



## Jink (Aug 3, 2006)

Mission Impossible 2 was terrible. So was Imaginary Men.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

New York minutes starring the Olsen Twins 
Well what can I say is.....the movie sucks!!!!  WTF!!!


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 3, 2006)

Memento.........


----------



## Shogun (Aug 3, 2006)

street fighter


----------



## batanga (Aug 3, 2006)

"Alone in the Dark" from _Uwe Ball_


----------



## Slips (Aug 3, 2006)

Street fighter


----------



## Trias (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm amazed that no one ever heard of "The man who saves the world" rofl.



			
				Zeltser-gun said:
			
		

> Memento.........



 I really really hope that it was some kind of sarcasm or something...


----------



## Shogun (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah, memento is one of the classics.


----------



## Toby (Aug 3, 2006)

Jay and Silen Bob strike Back. It sucked so bad that I got negative connotations by thinking of Dogma.

Shit.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 3, 2006)

The Village
Starship Troopers 2
Ultra Violet
Street Fighter
Mortal Kombat 2
Alone in the Dark (WTF!?!?!?! seriously WTF?!?)
Mission Impossible 3
Daredevil
Hulk
Elektra


----------



## darkwater297 (Aug 3, 2006)

Citizen Kane


----------



## Hibino (Aug 3, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> The Village
> Starship Troopers 2
> Ultra Violet
> Street Fighter
> ...


Damn, you got everthing on my hate list


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 3, 2006)

Kong. That film was friggin long (it rhymes ), I had to go piss like 3 times throughout the movie and I missed some bits


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 3, 2006)

The Time Machine.....absolutely horrible...


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

THE RING!!!! SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKED


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2006)

Blair Witch Project. >_<

But somehow I managed to finish watching the whole film. Weird...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 3, 2006)

Flight of the Pheonix..Sucked 
Aeon Flux...Horrible 
Batman and Robin... worst follow up to a classic batman movie everrrrrrrr


----------



## Solar old (Aug 3, 2006)

I Second Batman and Robin... in that vein I also nominate Catwoman. 
I feel like this Kurt Russel movie "Dark Blue" was one of the crappiest movies ever made...and anythign with Linda Fiorentino usually sucks


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 3, 2006)

I forgot about cat woman with Halle Berry..All though shes hott 

The movie sucked!!!


----------



## Flapjack (Aug 3, 2006)

Aeon flux is pure shitstain.

12 Monkeys is teh worst.


----------



## ZuZu_911 (Aug 3, 2006)

When a stranger calls- zomg worst ever.

revegne of the sith- WORST EVER,DAMN ACTING AND STUFF.


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 3, 2006)

Manos the hands of fate pure shit
lephracun in da hood horride
Batman and Robin  to this day that money doesn't exist


----------



## Oneironaut (Aug 3, 2006)

*The Four Feathers* and *Hannibal* - As my brother put it after we saw these movies: "I would have paid to stay in the lobby."


----------



## c0ral (Aug 3, 2006)

Mission Impossible 3 sucked badly
Aeon Flux sucked
You, Me, and Dupree was horrible


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 3, 2006)

You guys haven't seen the worst movies ever.
Star Wars(new) Yeah the acting sucked, but the CG effects and editing save it from complete failure. 

For me, it's 
Battle Beyond the Stars (I watch if for a good laugh)
Plan 9 From Outer Space (watch Johnny Depp in Ed Wood for a "making of" biography of the director)
Date Movie (It just... wasn't very funny)


Here are the worst movies ever


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh yeah Aeon Flux was pretty bad,nah it's the worse!!  I hate the storyline,it's CRAP!!


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 3, 2006)

Date Movie is so ghey!!


----------



## Deidara_rocks_my_socks (Aug 3, 2006)

Dirty Dancing Havana Nights. 

I mentally cried in pain every five minutes. 

Maid in Manhattan is a close second. I hate my lady friends.


----------



## Clue (Aug 3, 2006)

Nacho Libre.
21 Grams.
Sin City.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 3, 2006)

Let's see...

Catwoman (I'm surprised it's not on more lists)
Underworld: Evolution
Mortal Kombat: Annihilation
Batman & Robin


----------



## Solar old (Aug 3, 2006)

oh yeah there's the Benifer pic called Ghili...or some weird spelling like that.


----------



## lo-blo (Aug 3, 2006)

*A Guy Thing* (starring Jason Lee, Julia Stiles, and Selma Blair). SO bad. BLECCH!
*Back to the Future 2* - You need like a doctorate in time travel to understand what the heck is going on! I know, I know, old classic...I just didn't have the patience for it. I felt like the first one was great, but they were trying too hard with whatever came after it.
*Final Destination 2 & 3* - Like Angrypasta said, the "most senseless, gratuitous violence packed into 93 minutes." Only the first one was good, because the concept was so chilling and scary. It made you think. After that, the concept got old and it was all a pointless bloodbath from there out.

I'll probably be back...


----------



## chaoserver (Aug 3, 2006)

Ring one and especially TWO.
WTF was that, it was the worst thing I've ever seen. Pictures of aborted fetus' are more enjoyable.


----------



## Link you (Aug 3, 2006)

I hate king kong to long and boreing....


----------



## OmniStrife (Aug 3, 2006)

Why is this thread still here, could a mod please move it to the Konoha theater??


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 3, 2006)

^^ Why is it bothering you..There are plenty of threads movie related in the plaza...Stop hatin


----------



## Anemone (Aug 3, 2006)

Catwoman was horrible


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2006)

1) Terror Toons- 0.5/10
2) Bloody Murder- 1/10
3) Friday the 13th part 8- 2/10
4) BloodRayne- 3/10 
5) Jaws: The revenge- 3.5/10

Eek, all horror flicks.


----------



## Coconut (Aug 4, 2006)

The Break Up


----------



## Hell Fire (Aug 4, 2006)

the garfeild movie


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

imperfectimpresshunz said:
			
		

> The Break Up


 
That fucking sucked too


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 4, 2006)

Hell Fire said:
			
		

> the garfeild movie


horrible movie...absolutely retarded and ruined the original comics...


----------



## Hell Fire (Aug 4, 2006)

the pink panther


----------



## Ino_Pig (Aug 4, 2006)

Grease 2 is awful! ;____;


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 4, 2006)

Threads merged.

I'd say 'Aquamarine' (in-flight movie), that was horrific to watch.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 4, 2006)

Blood Rayne was soooooooooooo crap!!!  It's really bad!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 4, 2006)

WTF

i got neg rep for posting movies *I* dont like

WTF??!

people get more crazy over here then in library


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm inclined to agree a bit there, it doesn't really make sense to neg someone just for their opinion unless it's particularly offensive (or presented as such). At least the person who did it signed it. Well in any case as the rep system's now null for numerical stuff it doesn't really matter.

Continue on topic now please.


----------



## syrup (Aug 4, 2006)

Napolean Dynamite I despise that movie down to the deepest depths of my soul. I had to leave 3x during it because i thought my brain would rot due to such lack of intelligence and bad acting. Kill bill also = trash.


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 4, 2006)

The ring english version was least scary movie i've ever seen..


----------



## az0r (Aug 5, 2006)

^ i agree

anna and the king with chow yun fat  sucked lik hell


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't watch bad movies, I see what my friends say and if its bad I don't see it. its probably Resident evil 1 I had hope for it . They mocked a great series


----------



## Kurosaki (Aug 7, 2006)

The worst movie I have ever seen was Ed and his Dead Mother.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 7, 2006)

^^ never heard of that


----------



## Kurosaki (Aug 7, 2006)

I wish I never heard of it
Once people watched it once, they never rented it again, and they got rid of it.


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 7, 2006)

The worst movie i have ever scene is definitly that Street fighters movie ow that was horrible...


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Aug 7, 2006)

The only rom-com I ever watched (I still don't know WHY the *HELL* I did it...) but* Love Actually *sucked turkey nipples. The one redeeming factor: Bill Nighy singing  
*Hellboy* is also up there for me. My brother got it, and I was slightly intrigued as to why he liked it. I still don't know to this day...


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 7, 2006)

Titanic, I am sorry but a 4 hour movie about a boat sinking isn't my style. The fact that the boat sank is sad enough, you don't need to ruin the memory of them by making a movie about it with Leonardo DiCaprio in it.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 8, 2006)

matrix triology


----------



## SS4Gogeta (Aug 8, 2006)

damn i have hella movies on the list, and if you include b movie, the list is doubled. 2 on top of my mind right now is wing commander and warriors of virtue. as for b movies = bleed, bloody murder 2, scarecrow 1-3, totem, terror toons, shredder, the bog people..........


----------



## GoldenJoe (Aug 8, 2006)

fear dot com. since when is a white ball scary?????


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 8, 2006)

The live action Fist of the North Star movie was terrible.


----------



## The Flash (inactive) (Aug 8, 2006)

House Of 1000 Corpses was horrible!

But, the movie that sucked so incredibly bad has to be Cabin Fever.  Thank god I didn't pay to watch it, it was sooooooooo horrible, I demand those 2 hours of my life back.


----------



## S.o.L (Aug 9, 2006)

The worst movie I have ever seen is Howard the Duck, it had beastiality in it for christ sakes. The lady fucked a Duck.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 170987 (Aug 9, 2006)

well maybe the worst movie for me could be cars

i have seen another animated movie but that one just sucks


----------



## fieldy3000 (Aug 9, 2006)

comic book:
hulk
daredevil
fantastic 4
spider man 1 and 2 (yeah i said it, they had their moments but over all they're insanely over rated)
x3

lotr trilogy, 9 hours of walking, not much more to say than that.
those fast and the furious movies and anything with vin diesel.

i got more... but it's 5 am and i need sleep.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 10, 2006)

Darkness was the sorriest movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 10, 2006)

The Mask is the worst....


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)

Daredevil. I hate it!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 10, 2006)

I must admit dare devil was proably amongst the worst


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 10, 2006)

Date Movie.  Word of advice.  NEVER take you date to go see "Date Movie".


----------



## sonyexe (Aug 10, 2006)

Final Destination 3, it's crap!


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 10, 2006)

Was about to watch that last time...lucky i didn't 
Daredevil or killbill 1...out of the 2, i'll say daredevil.


----------



## Keiryu (Aug 10, 2006)

Sky High, Dracula 3000 and Daredevil...


----------



## Feathers! (Aug 10, 2006)

Jason X and When a stranger calls.


----------



## isanon (Aug 10, 2006)

the absolutly worst movie ever is without a doubt :

starship troopers *2 *

its more entertaning to wach a grey painted concreet wall dry


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 10, 2006)

Can't think of THE worst but Lemony Snicket was definetly one of the worst...


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Probably White Chicks, Nacho Libre, Poltergeist... mabey Spirited Away... cant order them...


----------



## Nexas (Aug 10, 2006)

Jaws the Revenge. It has a revenge seeking shark that roars. 
Napolean Dynomite sucked ass as well. I swear that movie makes me want to punch a baby.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 10, 2006)

sonyexe said:
			
		

> Final Destination 3, it's crap!


Just  finished watching it and you are absolutely right. 

This is crap.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 10, 2006)

Daredevil by miles.


----------



## Megadoomer (Aug 10, 2006)

The Hulk movie. That was just plain terrible.


----------



## Seany (Aug 10, 2006)

*The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2.*  this movie is complete garbage. 
*Speed 2: Cruise Control.* I actually laughed my ass off at this movie, pretty much all the way through. Its so bad.


----------



## notcomawhite (Aug 10, 2006)

Date movie, and Midnight at the Garden of Good and Evil.

yeah they both sucked.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 10, 2006)

_Son Of The Mask_  sucked hard.

_Getting In_ sucked 

_Date Movie_ sucked

_Scary Movie _4 sucked

I'll mention more when they come to mind.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, "Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith" almost made me cry... 

"Batman & Robin" made me wanna kill Joel Schumacher.

And "Matrix: Reloaded", can always make me sleep when it gets to that boring and unnecessarily long sequence in the highway.


----------



## Red (Aug 12, 2006)

Naruto movie2.It was just blah.And the devil wears prada it just felt like i was waiting for the ice in my cup to melt.


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hero, The Corpse Bride, and Aquamarine


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 12, 2006)

Final Destination III.


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh yeah Final Destination 2 is added to my list too. It was just bad. I'm glad i never watched 3.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Aug 12, 2006)

Kickero said:
			
		

> Final Destination III.



That's a comedy...  

Anyway, yeah, Final Destination III, along with The revenge of the Sith, was a movie that even Lorelai Gilmore made fun... How stupid a movie must be to be turned into a joke in "Gilmore Girls"?


----------



## Nik (Aug 12, 2006)

Steven King?s The tommyknockers. Wouldn?t watch that crap movie again even if someone paid me.

Steven King movies in general have failed to impress me except for IT.


----------



## Raiju (Aug 17, 2006)

the worst movies ever are daredevil and lizzie Mcguirre they both sucked crapola this is what i want to do to them sooooooo yeah i cant remember any more hahaha


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 18, 2006)

1. Resident Evil 1
2. Resident evil 2
3. Starship troopers 1



I don't see many bad movies.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 18, 2006)

I try to avoid bad movies unless they are being properly ribbed by Mystery Science Theatre 3000.

hmmmm....a movie adaptation of Beowulf....>__>


----------



## Xell (Aug 18, 2006)

Lord of the Rings

I HATED THAT FILM >_<


----------



## Taffer (Aug 18, 2006)

Invasion Earth...then again it did from a ?1 store.

Oh and Eraserhead......supposed to be good, found it to be odd and crap. Guess i just didn't understand it.


----------



## Majin Carnage (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not quite sure what the name is but it was some random mexican movie and it was just possibly the most bizzare thing I've ever seen. Lets just say it's a weird action movie that has a random scene in which the protagonist's wife breaks out into song. The ending is the protagonist vs. the antagonist
firing at each other at point blank range for like a minute and both die.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 19, 2007)

Skyscraper. Seriously the worst movie ever made, worst story, worst camera... worst every fucking thing. Like makes Uwe Boll look good. 

Its hilarious, I love it.



ps: seriously, anna nicole smith all high saying her lines in the entire movie.. PRICELESS


----------



## Aini (Feb 19, 2007)

Intolerable Cruelty. My god it made no sense at all. The only funny part was the guy who shot himself by accident >_>


----------



## Junas (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd say Final Destination 2... Just plain stupid, who wants to see people getting killed off by Death??? Lame plot at that... Also, Batman Forever!  That was inexplicably one of the worst movies I ever watched! Note: it was directed by Joel Schumacher as well...


----------



## FallenNin (Feb 19, 2007)

Saw Epic Movie....wished I didn't see it now, it was hardly funny at all.


sonyexe said:


> Final Destination 3, it's crap!


Agree 100%


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 19, 2007)

Desent, and Epic Movie.

It's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 19, 2007)

just watched "Death Note" on DVD in dolby 5.1 sweetness.
english-subbed hong kong dvd's out and it's region 0!  playable on all dvd players that support NTSC.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 19, 2007)

tinlunlau said:


> just watched "Death Note" on DVD in dolby 5.1 sweetness.
> english-subbed hong kong dvd's out and it's region 0!  playable on all dvd players that support NTSC.



Sounds like an endorsement, are you sure you meant to post this in the 'Worst movies you have ever seen?' thread?


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Van Hellsing. Far and above the worst movie I've EVER seen.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 19, 2007)

Any crappy B or horror movie that i've seen comes to mind, Can't say i've seen alot of bad movies, and i don't consider The naruto parts to the catogory of an actuall movie tbh.
And i try to avoid commercial trash like all the comic based movies which seem to be produced at a higher rate than an automised milk factory.. .


----------



## Somnus (Feb 19, 2007)

The movie Zoom


----------



## D1nonlynaruto (Feb 19, 2007)

Blue said:


> _Daredevil_. Most pathetic movie ever.
> _Hero_ is a distant second.



thankyou Blue....i concur


----------



## D1nonlynaruto (Feb 19, 2007)

im going to say the Blair Witch Project.

.....snorrre


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2007)

lord of the rings 
 star war
 star trek 
 hairy potter 
 ect


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Feb 19, 2007)

all the gay ass 3D animated family movies that come out every month.


----------



## Himura (Feb 19, 2007)

Stay Alive. You die in video game, you die in real life....jesus christ.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2007)

The Hulk, worst comic book movie I've seen in years.


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 19, 2007)

Happy feet ...... penguins get me irritated


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 19, 2007)

Final Destination 3 was fucking sickening. Not only did it suck ass, it was really violent. I'm squeamish, so I got really nauseas watching it. T___T


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 22, 2007)

_That'd be Rollerball (2002). >.<_


----------



## Kimimaro (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm surprised how few of you (or any at all, haven't read all 41 pages) have not mentioned Dungeons and Dragons. _That_ is the movie I hate the most.


----------



## ikillkenny (Feb 23, 2007)

probably Zoom.
God, it was just terrible.  I'd put a list of everything that sucked but because everything sucked I don't need to.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 23, 2007)

Gigli...wtf!!!!! O_O It was a disaster -_______-


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Feb 23, 2007)

The Four Feathers and Ghostrider. God those movies had the worst acting ive ever seen


----------

